# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ  HI END

## sakis

ΠΡΟΘΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο ειναι να παρω εναν ενισχυτη  σμαρτ κιτ  μαλιστα εναν εξαιρετικα απλο  να τον κατασκευασω ως εχει  να παρω τις μετρησεις  ( οχι μονο ισχυ αλλα και γενικοτερη εικονα οπως ευρος συχνοτητων ταχυτητα σταθεροτητα κλπ ) 

μετα να αρχισω να τον σκαλιζω  αλλα μονο ως αναφορα την ποιοτητα των εξαρτηματων και οχι ως προς την σχεδιαση .... θα ηθελα η βασικη σχεδιαση να παραμεινει η ιδια  και τελικα να δω  τι αποτελεσματα 

για την ωρα λοιπον ανεβαζω το σχεδιο ως ειναι απο μαμα  και περιμενω να ακουσω προτασεις για την διαδικασια και βελτιωσεις ....

Υποθετω οτι αυτο θα ειναι ενα μακρυ προτζεκτ  οποτε με την ησυχια σας 

σχηματικο http://www.quasarelectronics.com/ima...t-kit/1033.pdf

----------


## sakis

ενα βασικο προβλημα ειναι τα τρζανσιστορ εξοδου ειναι αρχαια ....2Ν3055  οποτε ειναι μεχρι 3ΜΗΖ  ενω οι συχρονες σχεδιασεις ειναι κατα πολυ παραπανω 

μια και δεν θα πειραξουμε ομως την σχεδιαση θα κανουμε οτι καλυτερο γινεται  με αυτα που εχουμε

----------


## Ακρίτας

Πολύ ωραία Σάκη. Εχω κατασκευάσει 3 από αυτά τα κιτ. Το πρώτο πράγμα που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι το ρεύμα ηρεμίας χωρίς φορτίο και χωρίς σήμα στην είσοδο "φευγει" λίγα mA αρχικά, μέχρι που γίνεται ανεξέλεγκτο. Τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι το πρόβλημα αυτό πάει πακέτο με την θέρμανση του Τ4 (BD237). Τελικά μετά από  δοκιμές το πρόβλημα λύθηκε τοποθετώντας το Τ4 σε ψυγείο, αλλάζοντας την R11 με 4.7Κ αντί των 3.9Κ και τις αντιστάσεις των 3055 απο 0.15Ω σε 0.33Ω.
Ένα δεύτερο πρόβλημα ήταν η τάση offset στην έξοδο που έφτανε τα 250 mV. Αυτό περιορίστηκε δραστικά με ταίριασμα των τρανζίστορ 2Ν2905 στην εισόδο του κυκλώματος και των driver BD237-238, και τώρα είναι 30 περίπου mV με δοκιμαστική τάση τροφοδοσίας +-24V.

----------


## sakis

ξεκινω με τις δικες μου προτασεις και περιμενω και τις δικες σας .....

---- το εργοστασιακο τυπωμενο παει για τον πουλο ( εκτος οτι εχει ενα καρρο λαθη δεν δειχνει ομορφο ) 

---- ενα αλλο βασικο προβλημα ειναι οτι τα 3055 ειναι πεταλα οποτε δεν μπορουν αν συνδεθουν με την πλακετα παρα μονο με καλωδια οποτε μαλλον και αυτα θα παρουν τον πουλο και θα αντικαταστασθουν με ΤΙΡ 3055 η ακομα καλυτερα με ΜJE 3055 τα οποια ειναι λιγο πιο μικρα αλλα δεν πειραζει 

---- το τυπωμενο πρεπει να παρει τον πουλο γιατι κυριως εχει τις διοδους D3-4  τοποθετημενες πανω στο τυπωμενο . ΟΙ διοδοι αυτες ρυθμιζουν το ρευμα ηρεμιας του ενισχυτη αρα πρεπει να εχουν επαφη με την ψυκτρα της εξοδου για να αισθανονται το ρευμα ηρεμιας και να το μειωνουν οταν ο ενισχυτης εχει ζεσταθει ...αλλιως με την παραμικρη αυξηση της θερμοκρασιας ο ενισχυτης μπουμ !!!!!!! Φυσικα μια και δεν εχουμε στοιχεια για το πως θα βγει ο ενισχυτης θα τον κανω σε δοκιμαστικη πλακετα πρωτα και μετα βλεπουμε για σχεδιασμο νεου τυπωμενου .

---- επομενο ειναι οτι ο διαφορικος ενισχυτης της εισοδου πρπει να ειναι ματσαρισμενος και να εχει και θερμοκρασιακη συζευξη 
----- ο πυκνωτης εισοδου ειναι ενας ποταπος ηλεκτρολυτικος κια θα πρπει να αντικατασταθει με κατι καλυτερο ....

αυτα για την ωρα και εντος ολιγου θα ανεβασω  και την λιστα εξαρτηματων

----------


## sakis

αστειο δειχνει αλλα μολις σου απαντησα  χ αχα χα ποσταραμε μαζι

----------


## Thanos10

Σακη δεν εχει τιμες των υλικων τι θα δουμε εκτος απο τα 2Ν3055 που λες.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Το είδα, το είδα  :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Θες αλλαγη και στην σχεδιαση π.χ να μπει ενα τρανζιστορ αντι για τις διοδους για να ελεχγει το ρευμα  ηρεμιας του ενισχυτη.

----------


## sakis

ενα αλλο παρα πολυ σημαντικο ειναι οτι ο ενισχυτης δεν εχει μεσα αντιστασεις ακριβειας .... αν βαλεις αντιστασεις ακριβειας  σε συνδυασμο με ματσαρισμενα τρανσιστορ  το οφσετ θα πεσει κιαλλο ...ισως και κοντα στο μηδεν ....


ενα αλλο βασικο θεμα ειναι οτι η σμαρτ εχει επιλεξει τα 2905 για τον διαφορικο τα οποια ειναι υπερβολικα μεγαλα για 6 μα ρευμα που περναει απο εκει .... και αρα αυτο δεν ειναι κακο ...

εκεινο που φοβαμαι ( μια και δεν εχω ξανακανει ενισχυτη με τα 2905 ) ειναι οτι λογο περιβληματος τα 2905 εχουν μια συμπεριφορα που την λενε  microphonic δλδ λογω περιβληματος νομιζω οτι εχουν τον συλεκτη στο περιβλημα  συμπεριφερονται σαν μικροφωνα και τσιμπανε  θορυβους και αλλα παραξενα στο δρομο 

επισης αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι δυσκολο να κανεις θερμοκρασιακη συζευξη σε τρανσιτορ τετοιου τυπου  αρα μαλλον πανε να γινουν  bc  αυτα .

το τρανσιστορ Τ4 ειναι ο vas AMPLIFIER  και να ζεσταινει σημαινει τοι υπαρχει ταλατωση εκει ....αυτο δεν μπορω να το ξερω ακομα οποτε μενει να το δουμε λιγο αργοτερ α 


η αλλαγη της Ρ 11 μειωνει το ρευμα που δουλευει ο  vas AMPLIFIER   αυτο ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν θελουμε μια και αυτο δουλευει σε ταξη Α και ειναι στην ουσια η καρδια του ενισχυτη  εκει θελει  μεγαλη προσοχη και εχει και ενα κολπακια αλλα θα το δουμε και αυτο στην πορεια 

Τελος η αλλαγη απο 0,15 ωμ σε 0,33 θα ριξει το ρευμα ηρεμιας , θα κανει τον ενισχυτη να δουλευει πιο ηπια  , και παραλληλα θα ανεχτει καποιες διαφορες που σιγουρα υπαρχουν στα κακης ποιοτητας τρανσιστορ εξοδου 

ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον 
sakoulis

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν μας ειπες για τα υλικα,στην εισοδο μπορεις να βαλεις για τον διαφορικο διπλο τρανζιστορ 2SA.....  μιας και ειναι ΡΝΡ δεν το θυμαμε αλλα θα το βρω ο πυκνωτης στην εισοδο μπορει να ειναι 2,2μF χωρις πολικοτητα,ολες η αντιστασεις 1% οπως ειπες και αλλα.
Αυτο ειναι φιλε η διαφορα με τις λαμπες που περνουν ελαχιστες βελτιωσεις.

----------


## sakis

ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΙΣΟΥ  ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ 

ειναι οτι ολες οι ενεργειες που θα κανουμε πρεπει  να ειναι και βατες απο αλλα μελη του φορουμ και χωρις να επηρεασουν το κοστος σε καποιο τρελλο βαθμο 

με λιγα λογια να φερουμε τον ενισχυτη σε ενα πολυ καλο επιπεδο χωρις να σημαινει αυτο οτι θα κοστιζει 200 ευρω το καναλι 

sakoulis

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Σάκη αυτό είναι το κιτ;

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι αυτο ειναι, εχει και ιδιο κωδικο με το σχεδιο.

----------


## sakis

ναι αυτο ειναι ....εχω ενα θεμα με το σχηματικο ( το προγραμμα ) το γραφω εντος ημερας και το ανεβαζω απανω μαζι με τις τιμες των εξαρτηματων 


ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο να βλεπω τοσα καλα παιδια στο ποστ μου ...αιθανομαι περηφανος για το ενδιαφερον 
ευχαριστω

----------


## sakis

εδω σας εχω την λιστα με τα υλικα 

αλλα το σχεδιο δεν ανεβαινει ουτε αυριο ... ειμαι λιγο πνιγμενος σημερα 

*PARTS LIST*

R1: 2.7 ΚΩ 1/2 W (κόκκινο, μοβ, κόκκινο)
R2,6,21,22: 470 Ω 1/2 W (κίτρινο, μοβ, καφέ)
R3: 10 ΚΩ 1/2 W (καφέ, μαύρο, πορτοκαλλί)
R4: 47 ΚΩ 1/2 W (κίτρινο, μοβ, πορτοκαλλί)
R5,12,18: 1 ΚΩ 1/2 W (καφέ, μαύρο, κόκκινο)
R7: 12 ΚΩ 1/2 W (καφέ, κόκκινο, πορτοκαλλί)
R8,9,10,14,17,19,20: 100 Ω 1/2 W (καφέ, μαύρο, καφέ)
R11: 3.9 ΚΩ 1/2 W (πορτοκαλλί, λευκό, κόκκινο)
R13: 180 Ω 1/2 W (καφέ, γκρι, καφέ)
R15, 16: 0.15 Ω 5 W
P1: 4.7 ΚΩ τρίμμερ
C1,4,6: 100 uF/63 V ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής
C2: 22 uF/63 V ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής
C3: 4.7 uF/25 V ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής
C5: 220 uF/16 V ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής
C7: 330 pF κεραμικός πυκνωτής
D1,2,3,4,5,6: 1N4148 δίοδος
TR1: 2N2219 NPN transistor
TR2,3,7: 2N2905 PNP transistor
TR4,6: BD237 NPN transistor
TR5: BD238 PNP transistor
TR8,9: 2N3055 NPN power transistors 

μολις τωρα ειδα  ( μια και ακομα δεν εχω φτιαξει το κιτ ποτε ) οτι ενα απο τα πιο βασικα εξαρτηματα του ενισχυτη ειναι ο C7 ο οποιος ειναι εξωφρενικα μεγαλος 330ρ με αυτο να σημαινει οτι σκοτωνει ολα τα sonics  δηλαδη την γλυκα του ενισχυτη  αλλα απο την αλλη πλευρα φυλαει τον ενισχυτη απο ταλαντωσεις 

Αυτο και να ειναι λαθος προσεγγιση μια και σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ο στοχος δεν ειναι να φυλαξεις τον ενισχυτη απο ταλαντωσεις αλλα να σταματησεις τις ταλαντωσεις στη γεννηση τους ....

Το βλεπουμε και αυτο

----------


## sakis

αυτο ειναι το σχηματικο κομπλε οπως ειναι μαμα 

τωρα που το εβλεπα μανι μανι εχει ισα με 100 λαθη ως αναφορα την σχεδιαση ....

φυσικα αυτο ειναι οπως το εχουν κανει απο την μανα του καλη την πιστη ασ κοιταξει και καποιος αλλος μην εχω κανει καποιο λαθος

----------


## sakis

φιλε Ακριτα ...εξω απο την λεπτομερεια των αντιστασεων ακριβειας και το ματσαρισμα των τρανσιστορ  εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχει γινει καποιο λαθος στον υπολογισμο του  διαφορικου της εισοδου .... ( δεν ασχοληθηκα πολυ αλλα με μια ματια μαλλον εχει λαθος ) εξου και το πολυ οφσσετ 

ξερεις υπαρχει σοβαρη πιαθανοτητα το λαθος να ειναι τυπογραφικο και να εγινε κατα την αντιγραφη του κυκλωματος 

οποτε σου δινω μια μικρη οδηγια το κοιτας και μας λες 

αρχικα θα ηθελα να βαλεις την αντισταση που πειραξες ακριβως οπως ηταν 

και μετα να φερεις σε ισσορπια τον διαφορικο και με τα να δεις το οφφσετ 

για να γινει αυτο πρεπει οι βασεις των τρανιστορ στον διαφορικο να βλεπουν την ιδια αντισταη ο ενας προς την γη και ο αλλος προς την εξοδο  δλδ 

μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να κανεις την Ρ7 47ΚΩ  οι ακομα καλυτερα να αλλαξεις και την  Ρ4 και την Ρ7 με 22κ 

αυτο σιγουρα θα σου αλλαξει το gain  αλλα αυτο το βρισκουμε μετα  με την Ρ6

θα το δω και εγω το ΣΚ και βλεπουμε 
\
οχι βιαστηκα ακομα το μελεταω και θα μπουμε στην κατασκευη λιγο πιο μετα 

επισης εχω παραγγειλει και ενα 1033 μαμα να δουμε τι θα γινει

----------


## costas81

...Sakis..!!!....πέρα από το κυρίως κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή....φαντάζομαι θα πεις και δύο λόγια για το τροφοδοτικό.!!!!???????......

----------


## Ακρίτας

Σάκη έχω ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα έξω, ειδικά  για πειραματισμό. Θα κάνω τις αλλαγές και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## sakis

> Σάκη έχω ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα έξω, ειδικά για πειραματισμό. Θα κάνω τις αλλαγές και θα επανέλθω.



 
οτι καποια στιγμη καποιος μπορει να ζητησε η να ειδαν οτι ενισχυτης εχει λιγο gain   αλλαξαν την R 7 για να σηκωθει το gain αλλα φυσικα αλλαζει και το ofset ...


ΦΙΛΕ ΚΩΣΤΑ

καλως ηρθες στο ποστ ....  παλαιος φιλος της σμαρτ απο οτι ξερω και εσυ ( χα χα χα ) αλλα μαλλον θα στη χαλασω  στο τροφοδοτικο δεν εχω τιποτα να προσθεσω εκτος απο καλη κατασκυη μεγαλυτερος μετασχηματιστης και μεγαλοι πυκνωτες .... ( χωρις να παμε σε ακροτητες φυσικα ) 

σημαινει οτι οπως εχω ξαναπει 2χ10,000 ανα καναλι ειναι μια χαρα για ενα τετοιο μηχανημα και κατα την γνωμη μου παραπανω απο αυτο πολυ λιγα εχει να προσφερει ....

Εξ αλλου το τροφοδοτικο ειναι μαλλον δευτερυον μια και ουσια εχει να συμαζευτει καπως ο ενισχυτης 

αυτα

----------


## KOKAR

Μπράβο ρε Σάκη  !!!!

----------


## sakis

με δυο λεξεις θα προσπαθησω να κανω μια συνοψη των προβληματων που ειδα μονο και μονο ζωγραφιζωντας το σχηματικο 

----- απο την εισοδο μετα το δικτυωμα του C3 με την R4 δεν εχει μπει ενας πυκνωτης συνηθως 300pf ο οποιος φυλαει την εισοδο για να μην μπει μεσα RF η τσπ συχνοτητα τοσο ψηλη εξω απο την ακουστικη ( ακομα και αν αυτη οριστει στα 100ΚΗΖ)

----- Απο την εξοδο δεν εχει τοποθετηθει κανενα ζομπελ ( ο γνωστος πυκνωτης 100nf με αντισταση 10 R το οποιο ειναι σημαντικο να μπει μια και φυλαει τον ενισχυτη απο ταλαντωση .

----- το οτι δεν εχει και πηνιο στην εξοδο αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητα μειονεκτημα αλλα αυτο γυρω του εχει μια αρκετα μεγαλη θεωρια που θα πρπει να αναλυσουμε σε καποιο αλλο ποστ 

----- Θεωρω οτι ειναι σοβαρο μειονεκτημα η τοποθετηση του πυκνωτη C7 και μαλιστα 330 pf ( απαραπολυ μεγαλος ) ο οποιος ναι μεν κραταει τον ενισχυτη να μην ταλαντωνει αλλα του τρωει ολη την γλυκα και το ευρος προς τα πανω 

----- ο τροπος που διαχειριζεται το ρευμα ηρεμιας ειναι παντελως λαθος και εναι ετοιμος για θερμοκρασιακη ασταθεια ειδεικοτερα αν οι ψυκτρες ειναι λιγακι μικρες 

Αυτα σε γενικες γραμμες και απο εκει και μετα ειναι μαλλον δεδομενο οτι το τυπωμενο δεν μπορει να υποστιριξει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα κια φυσικα δεν μας κανει για αυτη την δουλεια 

---- κατα περιπτωση ισως θα πρπει να κανουμε αλο τυπωμενο αλα η αρχικη σκεψη ειναι να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει με το τυπωμενο μαμα .... ( για να μην μπουμε σε κοστοβορες διαδικασιες )


*καλως ηρθες κοκαρε !!!!! πως το βλεπεις το προτζεκτ ???? αξιζει να παιξουμε λιγο ????*

----------


## Ακρίτας

Λοιπόν, όπως είπα έχω έτοιμο ένα κύκλωμα για πειραματισμούς οπότε:
- με την Ρ11 στα 3,9Κ όπως ήταν,
- τις Ρ4 και Ρ7 στα 22Κ και 
- +-24V για τροφοδοσία, το ρεύμα ηρεμίας ήταν σταθερό στα 8mA με το τρίμμερ στη μέση, αλλά η offset αυξήθηκε στα -125 mV. 
Αλλάζοντας πάλι τις Ρ4 και Ρ7 σε 47Κ και 12Κ αντίστοιχα η offset έπεσε στα 35mV.
Αύριο θα φτιάξω ένα τροφοδοτικό +-35V απο κάτι περισσεύματα και με τις σχετικές ασφάλειες για να μπορώ να κάνω δοκιμές και με κανονική τάση.

----------


## KOKAR

Σάκη τέτοια project είναι θησαυρός για το forum......
και πραγματικά δεν περίμενα από εσένα λόγο δουλειάς και λόγο του
νέου μέλους της οικογενείας σου να έχεις την όρεξη για κάτι τέτοιο !
και πάλι μπράβο.

----------


## h@ris

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα Σάκη!!  :Smile:  Ελπίζω να βγει κάτι καλό...

----------


## sakis

> Λοιπόν, όπως είπα έχω έτοιμο ένα κύκλωμα για πειραματισμούς οπότε:
> - με την Ρ11 στα 3,9Κ όπως ήταν,
> - τις Ρ4 και Ρ7 στα 22Κ και 
> - +-24V για τροφοδοσία, το ρεύμα ηρεμίας ήταν σταθερό στα 8mA με το τρίμμερ στη μέση, αλλά η offset αυξήθηκε στα -125 mV. 
> Αλλάζοντας πάλι τις Ρ4 και Ρ7 σε 47Κ και 12Κ αντίστοιχα η offset έπεσε στα 35mV.
> Αύριο θα φτιάξω ένα τροφοδοτικό +-35V απο κάτι περισσεύματα και με τις σχετικές ασφάλειες για να μπορώ να κάνω δοκιμές και με κανονική τάση.



 
ok .... ειναι κριμα να σε βαζω στη διαδικασια να κανεις δοκιμες ....παγωσε το για λιγο αυριο μαλλον μου ερχεται το κιτ και θα το ψαξω και εγω γενικα παντως οσα σχεδια και να εχω δει ειναι ετσι οπως το λεω δλδ ο διαφορικος πρεπει να εχει ιδια αντισταση πανω και κατω ....

αστο λιγο και θα το δω αυριο να σου πω με ακριβεια

ενα αλλο που πρπει να δουμε ειναι οτι ο ενισχυτης πρπει να ισοροπησει χωρις το δικτυωμα προστασιας ...αυτο παλι ειναι ενα αλλο κομματι το οποιο πρεπει να δουμε μια και χρησιμο ειναι μεν αλλα οσο αυτο δεν μας επιρεαζει ηχητικα 

λιγο υπομονη και θα το δουμε 

ευχαριστω ολους και για την συμμετοχη αλλα και για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## sakis

*ΕΔΩ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ* ......

ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ 

----ειναι πολυ λογικο να σου παρουσιασε οφσετ και λιγο και πολυ για τον εξης παρακατω απλο λογο ...

---- Το σχεδιο που δουλεουμε ειναι μια σχεδιαση μαλλον της DYNACO γυρω στο 1970 οποτε δεν εχει *πηγη σταθερου ρευματος* στον διαφορικο ενισχυτη 

---- αυτο σημαινει οτι οσο η ταση τροφοδοσιας ανεβαινει η κατεβαινει ( σε καποιο μεγαλο ποσοστο ) ο διαφορικος ενισχυτης θα "ξεζυγιζει " προς τα πανω η προς τα κατω αντιστοιχα 

----- Η απουσια *πηγης σταθερου ρευματος* στο διαφορικο σημαινει επισης οτι οτι και να κανουμε δεν θα μπορεσουμε να αποφυγουμε το "ντουπ" στο κλεισιμο του ενισχυτη μια και αφου κλεισαμε το μηχανημα και ξεφορτιζουν σιγα σιγα οι πυκνωτες τροφοδοσιας πεφτει η ταση ξεζυγιζει ο διαφορικος και αυτο παρουσιαζει το ντουπ στα ηχεια ( αν δεν υπαρχει ρελαι προστασιας το οποιο θελουμε να αποφυγουμε ) 

*----- Αρα καπου εδω θα πρεπει αν αποφασισουμε μαλλον ολοι οι εμπλεκομενοι αν θα διατηρησουμε την ταση της μαμας εταιριας η οποια νομιζω ειναι 2χ28 βολτ εναλασσομενο στο μετασχηματιστη διοτι απο οτι καταλαβαμε απο τα παρακατω ο ενισχυτης αυτος δεν μπορει να δουλεψει με λιγοτερα και σιγουρα με την καμμια με*
*περισσοτερα. Μετα απο αυτο θα μπορουμε να μπουμε σε λεπτομερεις και να εξαφανισουμε τα οποια μιλλιβολτ οφσετ ευκολα .... Αρκει να βασιστουμε σε μια συγκεκριμενη ταση τροφοδοσιας ...... Σχεδον μπορω να πω οτι παω στοιχημα οτι αν φερεις την ταση τροφοδοσιας στα κανονικα  το οφφσετ θα εξαφανιστει !!!!!!* 

*ΘΕΩΡΙΑ* 
----Οι πηγες σταθερου ρευματος βρισκονται στους ενισχυτες συνηθως στο σταδιο του διαφορικου απο την κατω μερια .... αλλα και σε καποια πολυ πιο εξελιγμενα μηχανηματα και απο την πανω μερια 

---- ο σκοπος μιας πηγης σταθερου ρευματος ειναι να εξασφαλισει οτι το ρευμα που περναει μεσα απο μια διαταξη ειναι σταθερο σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις .

---- Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι οι ενισχυτες λογω κοστους και θορυβου δεν εχουν σταθεροποιημενα τροφοδοτικα και οποτε οταν τους πατας η ταση τροφοδοσιας "βουταει" προς τα κατω 

---- Αν προσθεσουμε στο παραπανω οτι ο ενισχυτης οδηγει συνηθως ηχεια τα οποια ειναι επαγωγικα φορτια θα καταλαβουμε οτι οταν παταμε ενα μηχανημα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι η τροφοδοσια θα βουτηξει το ιδιο απο την θετικη η την αρνητικη πλευρα 

---- Μετα απο ολα τα παραπανω καταλαβαινουμε οτι ενας ενισχυτης σαν και αυτον ειναι μαλλον ασταθης αν τον πλακωσεις μια και τα ρευματα που περνανε απο τον διαφορικο μπορει να ξεζυγισουν ανα πασα στιγμη κατω απο πιεση και να στειλουν το μηχανημα για τσαι 

----- Αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι μπορει ο ενισχυτης αυτος να παιζει γλυκυτατα αλλα μονο για casual listening οπως λεγεται δλδ ησυχη δουλιτσα για να ακουμε απλα μουσικη στο σπιτι ,,,, *οχι παρτυ* 

----- Οι πηγες σταθερου ρευματος εκτος απο τον διαφορικο υπαρχουν και στον VAS (TR4 στο δικο μας μηχανημα ) και εκει εξυπηρετουν τον ιδιο σκοπο .... ελειπδη η διαταξη αυτη δουλευει σε καθαρη ταξη Α φροντιζουν το ρευμα να ειναι σταθερο 

----Μηχανηματα που εχουν στην εισοδο και στην πανω και στην κατω πλευρα πηγες ρευματος λεγονται και diamante μια και απο τις πολλες γωνιες που κανουν τα τρανσιστορ στο σχηματικο μοιαζουν σαν διαμαντια . 


---- οι πηγες σταθερου ρευματος γινονται απλα με ενα τρανσιστορ το οποιο η βαση του ειναι πολωμενη απο μια αντισταση . η δυο διοδους , η ενα λεντ , η ενα αλλο τρανσιτορ τοποθετημενο σαν διοδο , η ακομα και με φετ..... εκτος απο ολα τα υπερ υπαρχει και το κατα οτι μια πηγη σταθερου ρευματος για να λειτουργησει θα εισαγει και καποιο θορυβο στο κυκλωμα ο οποιος παρολο οτι ειναι αμελητεος ειναι εκει και υπαρχει και αυτο δεν το θελουμε .....

regards sakoulis

----------


## sakis

ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΑ ΕΝΑ PCB 

το οποιο ειναι φτιαγμενο για το 1033 εχει ολα τα γνωστα καλουδια 

----οσο λιγοτερο παραλληλους δρομους 
---- τους πυκνωτες  bypass decoupling κοντα στα εξοδου 
---- star ground 
----  τις διοδους απο τον ελεγψο ρευματος ηρεμιας πανω στο ψυκτικο 
---- δυνατοτητα να παιρνει πεταλα και πλαστικα 
---- μεγαλυτερο πυκνωτη εισοδου 
---- συμμετρικη σχεδιαση ( μονο για ομορφια ) 
---- Τα τρασνιστορ εξοδου κολλητα με την πλακετα ( αποφυγη καλωδιωσης)
---- επι πλεον πυκνωτες για φιλτραρισμα τροφοδοσιας 

καλο θα ηταν να το δει και κανς αλλος για τυχον λαθη 

Προθεση μου ειναι αφου τελειωσουμε με τον εννισχυτη και παει πολυ καλα να δουμε μηπως κανουμε κανενα  group buy 

αυτα

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Σάκη τα διοδάκια για τον έλεγχο ρευματος ηρεμιας  δεν φαίνονται πάνω στην ψήκτρα.Οι χοντρές μαύρες γραμμές είναι γεφυρώματα;

----------


## sakis

καλημερα νικο ....

ναι τα μαυρα ειναι τζαμπερακια 

και πραγματι τα διοδακια δεν φαινονται εκει  διοτι τα διοδια αυτα ειναι 1Ν4148 και εκει για να βιδωθουν  και να αισθανονται θερμοτητα θα πρπει να γινει καποια πατεντουλα 

φυσικα υπαρχει και τετοιο εξαρτημα ετοιμο αλλα ειναι μαλλον απιθανο να βρεθει 

απο την αλλη τα 1Ν4148 θα δουλεψουν μακραν πολυ καλυτερα απο οποιοδηποτε BC σε αυτη την δουλεια

----------


## KOKAR

Σάκη πάνω στην πλακέτα βλέπω ότι οι Βάσεις από τα 2Ν3055 είναι στον αέρα ???



υ.γ
Ωραίο αυτό με τα "εναλλακτικά" τρανζίστορ έξοδοι !

----------


## sakis

ετσι ο χρηστης θα εχει την επιλογη να διαλεξει μεσα απο 3 διαφορετικους τροπους 

-----Πεταλα 
----- πλαστικα 
----- η και πεταλα με καλωδια 

ενα κολληματακι και τελιωσαμε ....

βεβαια εαν καποιος αποφασισει να βαλει πλαστικα κοβει την πλακετα και ολα καλα
 ηθελα να ειναι universal

----------


## Ακρίτας

Σάκη, αν χρησιμοποιηθούν τα 2Ν2905 στην είσοδο, δεν θα χωρέσουν και τα δυο στη θέση τους!

----------


## sakis

δεν εχω προθεση αν δουλεψει καλα το προτζεκτ  να βαλω 2905 ο βασικοτερος λογος ειπαμε 

---- ειναι οτι τα 2905 εμφανιζουν το φαινομενο microphonic
---- και μετα δεν ειναι ευκολο να εχουν θερμοκρασιακη συζευξη 

το δευτερο ειναι και το πιο σημαντικο σε εναν ενισχυτη που κατατα αλλα ειναι φτωχος 


με το οφσσετ τι εκανες ????

----------


## Ακρίτας

ΟΚ! Είχα άλλη εμπλοκή. θα το κυττάξω απόψε.

----------


## sakis

ολα καλα λοιπον ....μας ενημερωνεις 

ακομα παντως δεν εχω το  αυθεντικο κιτ στα χερια μου 

προθεση μου ειναι να κατασκευασω και  τα δυο και να δουμε τις διαφορες στις μετρησεις

----------


## Ακρίτας

Οι  νέες μετρήσεις έχουν ως εξής:
Το κύκλωμα είναι όπως ακριβώς το βγάζει η μαμά του αφού κατήργησα όλες τις αλλαγές που είχα κάνει. Το μόνο διαφορετικό είναι ότι έχει ταιριασμένα τα δυο 2905 στην είσοδο όπως επίσης και τα driver.
- Η τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι +-32,5V μετρημένα επάνω στο κύκλωμα.
- Το ρεύμα ηρεμίας ρυθμίζεται από 11 έως 14 mA και παραμένει σταθερό.
- Η τάση offset στην έξοδο έμεινε ίδια στα 34 mV.
Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν με την είσοδο ανοικτή και χωρίς φορτίο, μετά απο αρκετά λεπτά υπό τάση. Τα δυο 2905 στην είσοδο και το Τ4 (237) είχαν μόλις αρχίσει να γίνονται χλιαρά.
Νομίζω ότι αν το κύκλωμα συμπεριφέρεται έτσι και με την κανονική του τάση (+- 40), στα στατικά του χαρακτηριστικά τουλάχισχτον είναι μια χαρά. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι στην αρχή του έρριξα "λίγη" τάση παραπάνω και πιθανώς αυτή να ήταν η αιτία της  αστάθειας.

----------


## sakis

αρα λοιπον ο εντοπισμος του λαθους ηταν μαλλον σωστος και οφειλεται στην ελλειψη πηγης σταθερου ρευματος στην εισοδο ....

τα 2905 δεν πρεπει ποτε να ζεσταινουν και προφανως αν ζεσατινουν αυτο θα ειναι ελαχιστο μια και ο κλαδος αυτος δουλευει με περιπου 6μα 

( το ρευμα ηρεμιας δεν θα μεινει σταθερο σε περιπτωση που τα ταρνιστορ εξοδου και τα ντριβερ αρχισουν να δουλεουν και ζεσταθουν ) 

ευχαριστουμε ακριτας 

δυστυχως ακομα περιμενω το κιτ για να παραθεσω μετρησεις

----------


## sakis

Φιλικη συμμετοχη του φιλου και μελους Πετρου εφερε σημερο το πρωι στο μαγαζι ενα 1033 το οποιο εχει κατασκευασει καποια εποχη περιπου λιγο μετα την μαχη στα Δερβενακια (!!!! ) 

το μηχανημα λειτουργει κατα τα αλλα κανονικα  αν και ειναι κατασκευασμενο τοσα  χρονια πριν ....μαλιστα ειναι κατασκευασμενο ακριβως οπως ελεγε η σμαρτ τοτε με τα σωστα και με τα λαθη του 

με  μια πολυ γρηγορη ματια παρατηρησα τα παρακατω . 

----- ισχυς 45βαττ @ 8 ωμ 
----- τροφοδοσια 36+36 βολτ
----- οταν κλιπαρει αυτο ειναι ασσυμετρο ( δλδ στο κλιπ οταν ειμαστε στοημιτονο το αρνητικο κλιπαρει πιο πολυ απο το θετικο προφανως απο διαφορες στα τρανσιστορ  
----- το ευρος δεν ειναι κακο στο ημιτονο χαλαει γωρω στα 50 κηζ και στοχος ειναι να παει 200
----- το γνωστο προβλημα οτι το ρευμα ηρεμιας τσουλαει με την θερμοκρασια 
----- και στο τετραγωνο υπαρχει το φαινομενο ringing  η κωδουνισμος οπως λεγεται επι το ελληνικοτερον  το οποιο ειναι μαλλον λογω της κακης και αταχτης κατασκευης  σε συνδυασμο με μαλλον κακη ποιοτητα υλικων 

εντος των ημερων ακολουθουν φωτογραφιες και μετρησεις  απο την κατασκευη του Πετρου  την οποια σεβομαστε και ευχαριστoυμε τον δημιουργο για την ευγενικη παραχωρηση  ( προθεση μου ειναι να την παρουσιασω ως εχει για να δουμε και τι θα αλλαξει μετα απο τις βελτιωσεις  ) 

 Αμεσως μετα ακολουθει το σκαλισμα 

regards sakis

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αν σκεφτείς ότι του είχα ρίξει σχεδόν +- 50V...

----------


## sakis

με 50+50 θα πρεπει να βαζει καθαρα γυρω στα 100-120 βαττ  αλλα αυτο ειναι μονο στη θεωρια  γιατι στην πραξη δεν προκειται να πιαξει με την καμμια ...θα καει στα πρωτα 5 λεπτα

----------


## maouna

Συγχαρητήρια για το θέμα Σάκη.Είναι πολυ χρήσιμα τα οσα μαθαίνουμε απο αυτή την κατασκευή.

θα είχαμε καλυτερο αποτέλεσμα αν οι 2 διοδοι D3-D4 που είναι για το ρεύμα ηρεμιας ,αντικαθιστώνταν απο ένα τρανσιστορ mje340 το οποίο να πήγαινε και αυτο πάνω στην ψύχτρα με τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου?

----------


## sakis

ενω αυτη ειναι η πεπατημενη  δλδ το να βαλουμε 340 η 350 αναλογα  το κυκλωμα η πιο απλα  ακομα και ενα  bd135-139 ( το οποιο δουλευει καλυτερα εκει απο το 340 ) θα σου πω το παρακατω κουφο : 

 ειναι αποδεδειγμενο  οτι δυο διοδοι 4148 δουλευουν πολυ πιο αθορυβα και πιο γραμμικα απο οτι ενα 139 η 340 το προβλημα ειναι οτι το  περιβλημα δεν μπορει να στερεωθει στην ψυκτρα ...

Απο την αλλη η προθεση μας ειναι να πειραξουμε το κυκλωμα μονο ως προς την ποιοτητα των υλικων  και οχι στην σχεδιαση ....

εν αναμονη ...

----------


## maouna

τι ρεύμα πρέπει να διαρέει τον διαφορικό ενισχυτή και τι ρόλο παίζει αν αυτό είναι μικρο ή μεγάλο?

----------


## sakis

στα κυκλωματα αυτα τα οποια δουλεουν μονο με δυο τρανσιτορ στην εισοδο ρευματα απο 4-10 μα δουλεουν μια χαρα ....

το ρποβλημα ομως δεν ειναι εκει .... ωσο το ρευμα αυτο καθοριζεται απο μια αντισταση και μονο  ( απο την πανω και απο την κατω μερια ) ακομα και οταν οι αντιστασεις αυτες ειναι υψηλης ακριβειας ,  ακομα και να φροντισεις να εχεις θερμοκρασιακη συζευξη μεταξυ των δυο τρανσιτορ στην πραξη λογω του οτι ο ενισχυτης παιζει μουσικη και η ταση μεταβαλεται συνεχως καθως και η ενταση καθως και η θερμοκρασια ..... τοτε η λειτουργεια του διαφορικου επιρεαζεται σε καποιο βαθμο και δεν ειναι ποτε σταθερη


το προβλημα λυνεται με την τοποθετηση σταθερων πηγων ρευματος  οπου χρειαζεται  η οποια οταν λειτουργει σωστα λυνει ολα τα παραπανω προβληματα αλλα σιγουρα εισαγει και καποιο θορυβο απο την λειτουργεια της στο κυκλωμα και "φρεναρει" κατα καποιο τροπο την  μουσικοτητα του ενισχυτη

ολα τα παραπανω ειναι ψιλες λεπτομερειες αλλα στο συνολο και σε μια καλη κατασκευη ολα παιζουν καποιο ρολο

----------


## maouna

τι νεοτερα υπαρχουν απο τον ενισχυτη?

----------


## sakis

οπως βλεπεις δεν υπαρχουν και πολλα νεοτερα μια και οπως βλεπεις το ενδιαφερον των μελων ειναι μειωμενο ...

ΤΣΠ ειναι στο σταδιο οπου γινεται αυτο που λεμε debugging  δλδ ξεσκαλισμα ολα τα ψιλολογια τα οποια μπορει να του κανουν κακο ....

εν αναμονη

----------


## maouna

O πυκνωτης στο δικτιωμα zobel τι  τυπου πρεπει να ειναι?πυκνωτης για ac? 

Οι πυκνωτης στον VAS και καποιο αλλοι μικρης χωρητικοτιτας που μπορει να υπαρχουν στην αναδραση τι τυπου πρεπει να ειναι? styroflex ? κεραμικοι? mkt ?  η multilayer?

----------


## sakis

καλημερα πανο !!!!
 ο πυκνωτης του vas  ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο εξαρτημα του ενισχυτη multileyer  silver mika styroflex ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να βαλεις και κεραμικος οτι χειροτερο 

οσο και να σου φανει παραξενο ακομα κια να ο ενισχυτης σου δουλευει με 40+40 βολτ εκει χρειαζεται και αρκετα μεγαλη ταση πυκνωτης ....

στο ζομπι μπορεις να βαλεις και ΜΚΤ μια χαρα παει

----------


## sv9gph

σχετικα με το διοδακι που μπενει εξωτερηκα. Η SANKEN εχει κατασκευασει νταρλικτον τα οποια εχου ενσοματομενο το διοδακι  για αμεση διορθωση στο ρευμα ηρεμιας ενα pdf http://www.sanken-ele.co.jp/en/prod/..._std03n_pe.pdf τα εχει χρισιμοποιησει η musical fidelity καπιοα μοντελατης.Τα νταρλικτον ειναι τα std03n & std03p.απλα τα αναφερω οχι για καποια μετατροπη στο κυκλομα απλα για να το σχολιασουμε :Rolleyes:

----------


## sakis

η ιδεα ειναι εξυπνη μεν αλλα κατα καποιον τροπο υπερβολη δε ....

πραγματι εχει νοημα να μετρας θερμοκρασια πανω στο τρανσιτορ .... εχει αρκετη σημασια .... αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο απαραιτητο ...δλδ ενας καλος ενισχυτης θα μπορουσε να γινει και χωρις τοσο μεγαλη ακριβεια εξαλλου ειναι πολωση δεν εχει αμεση σχεση με τον ηχο ...

σε ποιο απλα ελληνικα εαν ο ενισχυτης σου δεν εχει σταθερη πολωση σε σχεση με την θερμοκρασια δεν χαθηκε και ο κοσμος αρκει οι μεταβολες να ειναι λιγο αργες και λιγο μικρες 

Η σωστοτερη εφαρμογη θα ηταν σε εναν ενσιχυτη με πολλα τρανσιστορ να μπορουσε να δινεις ας πουμε και για παραδειγμα μια πολωση τυπου 100 μιλλιαμπερ οπου στα τρανσιτορ εξοδου θα μοιραζοταν και θα διαμορφωνωταν ξεχωριστα ωστε να μπορει να καλυχει τις θερμοκρασιακες διαφορες ανα τρανσιτορ αναλογα κια με την θεση του και το πως ψυχεται αλλα και τις διαφορες που προκυπτουν απο την ιδια την κατασκευη του ...

λογικο αλλα εξαιρετικα πολυπλοκο και κοστοβορο .....

απο την αλλη αυτο εχει νοημα οταν το εφαρμοζεις σε τρανιστορ νταρλιγκτον οπως τα παραπανω ( περιεχουν μεσα το ντριβερ και το εξοδου σε ενα περιβλημα ) τα οποια νταρλιγκτον ειναι ξακουστα οτι "φευγουν " πολυ ευκολα ...

*αρα ....: τα παραπανω σανκεν ειναι νταρλιγκτον και αρα φευγουν ευκολα ...αρα τι κανουμε ???? τους βαζουμε μεσα τους θερμοκρασικη αντισταθμιση ..... αλλα τελικα γιατι ολα αυτα ????*

*Η απαντηση ειναι απλη ...υπαρχουν και ορισμενοι σχεδιαστες οι οποιοι σχεδιασαν καποια μηχανηματα τα οποια να ειχαν τεσσερα η εξι εξοδου σε καθε πλακετα ειχαν και απο ενα ντριβερ το καθενα ...εναντια στη λογικη των σχεδιασεων παραγωγης που θελει ενα ζευγαρι ντριβερ για να οδηγουν ακομα και 10 η 12 τρανσιστορ εξοδου ...*

στην πραξη αν καταφερεις να σταθεροποιησεις ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα ( ειναι πολυ ευκολο να ταλαντωσει ο ενισχυτης οταν εχεις τοσα πολλα ντριβερ η τσπ ενα ντριβερ για καθε τρανσιτορ εξοδου τοτε το αποτελεσμα ειναι ενας ενισχυτης ο οποιος οδηγα ευκολοτερα χαμηλα φορτια εχει αρκετα πιο σφιχτο και μπολικο μπασσο και δεν μασαει σε "βατοφαγα " ηχεια ...

τα σανκεν το εχουν καταφερει σε μεγαλο βαθμο αυτο και επισης αυξησαν και την *περιοχη ασφαλους λειτουργειας* του συγκεκριμενου τρανσιστορ το οποιο στην ουσια χωρις την διοδο θα μπορουσες να το παιξεις μεχρι 50-60 βαττ ενω τωρα μπορει να παει ευκολα μεχρι 100 και αρκετα σταθερα ....

*στην πραξη καλη φαση αλλα τα νταρλιγκτον αυτα ενω παρεχουν μεγαλυτερη ισχυ τελικα συνεχιζουν να υποφερουν απο ασταθειες* 

_( ενα πουλακι μου εχει πει οτι οι κινεζουληδες ειχαν παρα νταις ( μηχανισμους ) για τιπ 142-147 και τα ξαδελφια τους bdv 66 67 και δεν ειχαν τι να τα κανουν και τα ξαναφτιαξαν αφου εβαλαν την διοδο μεσα .... χα χα χα )_

_ας δει καποιος τον ενισχυτη του nelson pass A40 ειναι βασισμενος σε τετοια λογικη και μαλλον ο μονος ο οποιος ειναι σχεδιασμενος με τεσσερα νταρλιγκτον στην εξοδο ...καμμια αλλη σχεδιαση δεν εχει παραπανω απο δυο ....ταξη Α ...καλο μηχανακι για τα κολοτρανσιτορ που φοραει επανω ...τιπ 142-147_

*αυτα ....σας αφηνω για λιγες μερες ....εχω να εγκαταστησω καμμια 150αρια πλασματα στην συνοδο του ΟΟΣΑ οποταν ....θα ματαξαναπουμε σε μερικες μερες ...*

*sakoulis*

----------


## maouna

Eπανηλθα και γω στο θεμα του ενισχυτη που θελω να σχεδιασω....λοιπον Σάκη για το διαφορικό και to current mirror  ποια τρανζιστορ να χρισιμοποιησω?  bc546b-56  η mpsa42-92?  o ενισχυτης θα παιζει με   +-32 volt dc  / 200 VA τορροειδή. 


 τα εξαρτηματα που εχω γενικα ειναι mpsa 42-92  ,bc546b-56 ,  bd139-140,  2n3055-mj2955

----------


## sakis

για το διαφορικο 546 ειναι μια χαρα εφοσον η ταση ειναι 32+32  τα mpsa42-92 ειναι σχεδον τα ιδια αλλα με μεγαλυτερες τασεις 

γενικα παντως σημασια εχει να ειναι ματσαρισμενα ... και καλα ...αλλα και να εχουν θερμοκρασιακη συζευξη

----------


## maouna

ο ηλεκτρολυτικος πυκνωτής που χρησιμοποιείται στην αναδραση και εχει συχνα τιμεσ απο 20μF  ως 1000μF πρεπει να ειναι καλης ποιοτητασ για audio η ενασ απλός μπλε αρκει σε εκεινο το σημειο?

----------


## sakis

οχι δεν χρειαζεται κατι ιδιαιτερο εκει ολοι βαζουν ηλεκτρολυτικο  μπορεις επισης να βαλεις και bypass  πανω σε αυτον 100nf  αλλα οσοι τον εβαλαν δεν ειδαν και κατι θεαματικο εκει

----------


## maouna

το zobel θα μπορουσε να μπει μετα τον ενισχυτη?και συγκεκριμενα εκει που συνδεονται τα ηχεια? δηλαδη ενω στο σχεδιο βαζουμε πρωτα το zobel και μετα το πηνιο με την παραλληλη αντισταση,θα μπορουσε να μπει πρωτα το πηνιο με την παραλληλη αντισταση και μετα το ζομπελ? 

ρωταω γιατι ειπα να κανω μια αναβαθμιση στα εξαρτηματα σε εναν ενισχυτη που εχω με lm3886 απο το elektor οπου το δικτυο ζομπελ λεει οτι δεν χρειαζεται και η πλακετα δεν εχει χωρο,αλλα εγω θελω να το βαλω.

----------


## sakis

το ζομπελ ειναι μια αρκετα μεγαλη ιστορια το οποιο δυσκολα μπορει να συζητηθει μεσα απο ενα η δυο ποστ 

γενικα το πηνιο του ζομπελ ειναι μια διαταξη η οποια φροντιζει να μην επιστρεφουν συνοτητες τυπου ΑΜ  ( ναι σωστο ειναι ΑΜ ) προς τον ενισχυτη σου οι οποιες μπορει να μζευονται απο την καλωδιωση αν αυτη εχει μεγαλα μηκη , μεγαλες χωρητικοτητες σαν καλωδιο η σαν κροσσοβερ ,η απλα ραδιοφωνικες συχνοτητες  που μπορει να υπαρχουν εκει γυρω .

αν τα καλωδια ηχειων που χρησιμοποιεις ειναι κοντα  τυπου 5 μετρα και συστρεμενα μπορεις  τοτε να μην βαλεις καθολου πηνιο 

οσο για τον πυκνωτη και την αντισταση ειναι αυτα που φυλανε τον ενισχυτη σου να μην ταλαντωσει  σε υψηλες συχνοτητες  και ειναι καλο να ειναι τοποθετημενα αν γινεται στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη μακρυα απο την πλακετα  κατα προτιμηση στις πορνες που συνδεεις τα ηχεια και η γειωση που χρειαζεται για να λειτουργησει το φιλτρο να επιστρεφει με καλωδιο ξεχωριστα το καθε καναλι προς την κεντρικη γειωση του τροφοδοτικου ....

Με αυτο τον τροπο αποφευγουμε  να βρωμιζουμε την γειωση του σηματος με πραγματα που εχει πεταξει εκει το ζομπελ ....

αυτα ...

----------


## ALAMAN

Να ρωτήσω κάτι για το θέμα αυτό!
Όπως είδα απο τα πρώτα ποστ η πρόθεση είναι να τροποποιηθεί η κατασκευή σύμφωνα με την ποιότητα υλικών και όχι ως προς την σχεδίαση του κυκλώματος. Ποιός ο λόγος όμως να δοκιμάζουμε ίδια τρανζίστορ-πυκνωτές-αντιστάσεις καλύτερης ποιότητας χωρίς να πειράξουμε την σχεδίαση?
Πιστεύω οτι ένα καλύτερο τρανζίστορ απο κάποια άλλη εταιρία δεν θα έφερνε τρομερή αλλαγή στη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος.
Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να γινόταν και μια αλλαγή στη σχεδίαση?
Ίσως αν έμπαιναν κάποια καλύτερα τρανζίστορ?
Μια καλή ιδέα είναι να κατασκευαστεί εξ ολοκλήρου ενας ενισχυτής απο την αρχή. Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον για το forum! 
Συγνώμη αν βγήκα εκτός θέματος!

----------


## sakis

Αντιθετα .... η ιδεα ειναι να μην αλλαξεις την σχεδιαση καθολου να γινεται  τουλαχιστον αυτη ηταν η δικια μου ιδεα  απλα να αλλαξεις καποια μιρα λαθακια που εχει κανει η σμαρτ  ( ως λαθη ) και μετα αν αλλαξεις οποια εξαρτηματα θα χρειαστουν αλλαγη μονο και μονο για την ποιοτητα 

γενικοτερα ο σκοπος ειναι να αποδειξω εμπρακτα οτι ενα ς ενισχυτης για να παει παρα πολυ καλα σε πιδοσεις και ηχο το μονο που θα χρειαστει ειναι τα παραπνω κια οχι καποια σχεδιαση υψηλης  η αρειανης τεχνολογιας ...

βεβαια μεσα απο αυτη την συζητηση και μαζι με τον φιλο μας Πανο μας δωθηκε και η ευκαιρια να συζητησουμε κια ενα καρρο αλλα πραγματ τα οποια μπορει να μην εχουνε και ιδιαιτερη σχεση με το συγκεκριμενο προτζεκτ αλλα τα περισσοτερα ειναι πολυ χρησιμα σε οποιους κανουν audia  και εναι καλο να τα διαβαζουν μια και πολλα πραγματ συγκεντρωμενα υπαρχουν εδω 


sakoulis

----------


## maouna

Σάκη τα 2 τρανζιστορ του διαφορικου τα βαζουμε πλατη -πλατη για θερμική συζευξη προς αποφυγη του οφσετ στην έξοδο.

Τα τρανζιστορ που ειναι για τον current mirror τα βαζω κ αυτα πλατη με πλατη ή δεν ειναι απαραίτητο?

----------


## sakis

τα τρανσιστορ του διαφορικου θελουν θερμοκρασιακη συζευξη οχι για το οφσετ ....υποτιθεται οτι σε μια ιδανικη σχεδιαση που δεν εχει τριμμερακι στο οφσετ αν ματσαρεις τελεια τα τρανσιτορ τοτε το οφσετ θα ειναι μηδεν ...

φυσικα ακομα και στο simulation η και στα "ηλεκτρικα " χαρακτηριστικα του τρανσιστορ και του διαφορικου ενσιχυτη τα ρευματα ειναι ιδια αλλα στην πραξη αφου η μια μερια του διαφορικου ενισχυτη ειναι στην εισοδο και η αλλη στην εξοδο αναλογως φορτιου αλλα και σηματος το ενα τρασνιστορ θα ζεσταθει περισσοτερο απο το αλλο ...

αρα το να τους κανουμε θερμοκρασιακη συζευξη βοηθαει ωστε και τα δυο να ακολουθουν την ιδια θερμοκρασικη συμπεριφορα οποταν σε συνθηκες dc θα παρουσιαζουν μηδεν οφσετ αλλα και σε συνθηκες full power *θα εχουμε μηδενικη μετατοπιση φασεως* η οποια ειναι εξαιρετικα σημαντικη οχι μονο στα ακουσματα και τον φυσικο ηχο αλλα και στην περιπτωση που παιζουν παραπανω απο ενας ενισχυτης στο ιδιο μερος ...

αυτα ....

----------


## maouna

οκ.καταλαβα.τα τρανζιστορ που ειναι για το καθρεφτη ρευματος θέλουν και αυτα θερμοκρασιακη συζευξη?

----------


## sakis

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αλλα σε μια καλη σχεδιαση ειναι καλο να ειναι ματσαρισμενα

----------


## maouna

οταν στον VAS χρησιμοπποιεις και buffer για να αυξηθει το beta του VAS ,την γείωση του buffer που την οδηγεισ?στην γειωση των πυκνωτων αποζευξης ή στην γειωση της εισοδου με του πυκνωτη αναδρασης??

----------


## sakis

εδω δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω .....σε καμμια απο τις κατασκευες η αλλαγες που εχω κανει δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει κατι τετοιο ....

σε γενικες γραμμες το σταδιο του VAS ειναι το πιο δυσκολο κομματι του ενισχυτη και πολλα απο τα προβληματα οπως ταλαντωσεις και υπεροδηγηση ξεκινανε απο εκει .....

Κυκλωματα που δουλευουν  με υψηλο beta  η καμμια φορa με vas ο οποιος ειναι darligton θελουν πεντεγρηγορα τρανσιτορ στην εξοδο και πολυ καλη σχεδιαση στο τυπωμενο

γενικοτερα μια τετοια σχεδιαση στα θετικα θα εχει την ταχυτητα και την  ισχυ στα αρνητικα την ταλαντωση και το ευκολο καψιμο ...

περισσοτερες πληροφοριες θα μπορουσα να σου δωσω αν ηξερα το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα και αν η σχεδιαση σου ειναι vas+ccs η bootstrap+vas 

αυτα ////

----------


## gf

Πιθανον ο Πανος να εννοει το σχημα c στην εικονα αυτη.
http://i.cmpnet.com/audiodesignline/..._ch18_fig4.jpg
http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/ampins/dipa/dipa.htm
Εγω δεν θα επελεγα να γειωσω το VAS στην γειωση του διαφορικου.
Πιστευω οτι ειναι πιο ευαισθητος. Προτεινω στους πυκνωτες αποσυζευξης.

----------


## sakis

ειναι μια τοπολογια που εγω δεν εχω δουλεψει ποτε ....και δεν βλεπω καν την χρησιμοτητα της 

*ο nelson pass σε ενισχυτες οπως ο Α 40 = 40 βαττακια σε καθαρη ταξη Α για τον vas εχει ενα απλο mpsa transitor .... παρολα αυτα ομωςη εξοδος ειναι νταρλιγκτον....*
*μαλιστα χωρις καν να εχει πυκνωτη μιλλερ απανω του ( πολυ οπτιμιστικη σκεψη ) παρολα αυτα ο ενισχυτης δουλευει μια χαρα αν και τα τρανσιτορ για τα οποια σχεδιαστηκε ειναι του κωλου ....*


*αποριας αξιον ειναι και ειναι ενα θεμα τιο οποιο θετω προς συζητηση και γνωμες οτι ο Α40 δουλευει με 2 ζευγαρια ΤΙΡ 142-147 αν και το κυκλωμα πισω απο αυτα ειναι γελοια απλο αν και τα τρανσιτορ ειναι του κωλου ο ενισχυτης χαρει ακρας σταθεροτητας ....... ( υποψιν ...αυτο ειναι το δευερο κυκλωμα που υπηρξε ποτε το οποιο εχει περισσοτερα απο ενα ζευγαρι ΤΙΡ 142-147 στην εξοδο  ....πολυ μοναδικο  και κατα παραδοση θα επρεπε να ταλαντωνει μπουνια .....οπως τα παρακατω )* 

*απο την αλλη οσα κυκλωματα εχουμε δει με ενα ζευγαρι ΤΙΡ 142-147 οπως το γνωστο σμαρτ κιτ και το αλλο της velleman καθως και ενα αντιστοιχο του ελεκτορ ειναι μια ζωη με καμμενα τρανσιτορ .....*

*πως καταφερνει ο PAPA τον Α 40 να ειναι τοσο σταθερος και μαλιστα χωρις πυκνωτη μιλλερ και VI LIMMITERS ?????*

*Υποψιν οτι ολα τα παραπανω δουλευουν με 40-50 μα ρευμα ηρεμιας ενω ο Α40 δουλευει με 400 νομιζω σε καθε τρανσιτορ* 

_ενα βραδυ το ειδα στον υπνο μου οτι τα ΤΙΡ 142-147 ειναι πολυ απασχολημενα με το να ειναι ανοιχτα ...δλδ πολωμενα σε συνθηκες dc με 400 μα το καθενα και δεν προλαβαινουν να ταλαντωσουν .... δεν ξερω αν σκεψη μου ειναι σωστη ....περιμενω την γνωμη σας ._

----------


## sakis

οσο  για την  παρατηρηση του γιωργου σε οτι αφορα σε ποιο σημειο επιστρεφει η γειωση  αυτ ειναι καθαρ θεμα σχεδιασης και κανονων τυπωμενου οπως αυτοι  αναφερονται στην αρχη του ποστ .....

δλδ αν η γειωση και οτι τροφοδοσιες εχουν τις μικροτερες δυνατες διαδρομες ...εως καθολου διαδρομες .... και κατα το ποσο οι πυκνωτες  decoupling +bypass  ειναι κολλητα με τα τρανσιτορ εξοδου ..... γιατι αν δεν ειναι δεν προσφερουν σχεδον τιποτα  οποταν τι σημασια εχει που θα επιστρεψει  αυτη η γειωση  ???? μαλλον καμμια ...

αν η γειωση ειναι βρωμικη τοτε γενικα δεν εχει καμμια σημασια ...

αυτα

----------


## sakis

και φυσικα εχουμε πει οτι ολα υτα ειναι πολυ ψιλα γραμματ με στοχο την μειωμενη παραμορφωση  σε πολυ χαμηλα σημεια .....χιλιαδες ενισχυτες δουλευουν μια χαρα και χωρις αυτα .... απλα δεν εχουν τις ιδιες επιδοσεις

----------


## gf

Ο αυθεντικος A40 ειχε darlington της LAMDA (pmd16k100, pmd17k100) 40AMP 100V DARLINGTON.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...l/PMD17K80.pdf
Ειχε δε και λιγο feed forward και αρκετα μεγαλες αντιστασεις στους εκπομπους των εξοδου. 

Εδω http://www.passdiy.com/pdf/part-sub.pdf λεει για τα TIP και τα MJ.
Προσωπικα οταν τον ειχα φτιαξει, (τον περασμενο αιωνα!) προτιμησα να αλλαξω το σταδιο εξοδου. Εβαλα quasi με τα κλασσικα και γνωστα MJE15028/29 και MJ15022 η 24, δεν θυμαμαι.
Σε ΑΒ στα +/- 50 αλλα με 1Α περιπου ρευμα ηρεμιας.
Σταθερος σαν βραχος και οδηγουσε τα παντα. 
Ο Α40 βεβαια παιζει σε αρκετα μεγαλυτερο ρευμα ηρεμιας σαν καθαρης 
ταξης Α που ειναι αλλα και σε μικροτερη ταση τροφοδοσιας.

Με TIP δεν τον εχω δοκιμασει παντως.

Τα darlington ειναι γενικα επισφαλη και θελουν κατα την αποψη μου αρκετη τοπικη αναδραση εν ειδη αντιστασεων εκπομπου και προσεκτικα 
υπολογισμενη αναδραση.

Μετα τον Α40 επεσε στα χερια μου το κυκλωμα του stasis και τον παρατησα.

----------


## gf

> οσο  για την  παρατηρηση του γιωργου σε οτι αφορα σε ποιο σημειο επιστρεφει η γειωση  αυτ ειναι καθαρ θεμα σχεδιασης και κανονων τυπωμενου οπως αυτοι  αναφερονται στην αρχη του ποστ .....
> 
> δλδ αν η γειωση και οτι τροφοδοσιες εχουν τις μικροτερες δυνατες διαδρομες ...εως καθολου διαδρομες .... και κατα το ποσο οι πυκνωτες  decoupling +bypass  ειναι κολλητα με τα τρανσιτορ εξοδου ..... γιατι αν δεν ειναι δεν προσφερουν σχεδον τιποτα  οποταν τι σημασια εχει που θα επιστρεψει  αυτη η γειωση  ???? μαλλον καμμια ...
> 
> αν η γειωση ειναι βρωμικη τοτε γενικα δεν εχει καμμια σημασια ...
> 
> αυτα



Φυσικα! Ετσι ειναι. Ολα τα παραπανω που λεμε ισχυουν εφ'οσον ειναι ολα τα υπολοιπα σωστα.

----------


## sakis

ο ενας και μονος Α 40 που εφτιαξα τον εφτιαξα με οτι υπηρχε στον παγκο ακομα και τρανσιτορ διαφορετικης μαρκας και ομως παει γαμιωντας ....παραξενο ...

----------


## gf

Εμ, ο Pass δεν ειναι κανενας τυχαιος!  :Wink:

----------


## maouna

Αυτό ειχαι το σχέδιο του ενισχυτή που θέλω να φτιαξω.Εχω σχεδιασει τη μισή πλακέτα.Για το input stage θα χρησιμοποιήσω bc 546-556 ,για τον vas και το ccs mje340-350  ή  bd139-140 ,για τους drivers  mje340-350  ή  bd139-140 και τα εξόδου 2N3055 MJ2955.Φυσικά καποιεσ αντιστασεις θα αλλάξουν τιμή κ ισως ο πυκνωτης miller. Τροφοδοτικό +- 32volt 200 VA.Αυτά έχω.  Ακούω γνώμες......

----------


## sakis

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα παει χαραμι αν τα εξοδου ειναι 3055-2955 μπορει να παει μακραν πολυ καλυτερα με 1943 5200 η αλλα ...

κατα τα αλλα βλεπω καποια πραγματα θελει λιγακι υπολογισμους και θα σου πω την γνωμη μου 

τι νομιζεις οτι κερδιζεις με το να ζεματας το ltp σου ????  για ενημερωσε μας για την αποψη σου σε αυτο το θεμα 

επισης στην πηγη ρευματος του διαφορικου κατι δεν μου παει καλα αλλα εχω αρκετη δουλεια για να το δω σημερα και αυριο ....Πεμπτη η παρασκευη τα ξαναλεμε για αυτο

----------


## maouna

τι ενοεισ ζεματαει το ltp?οτι ο διαφορικος ειναι πωλομενος με υψηλο ρευμα και θα ζεστενεται? ή κατι αλλο?

----------


## sakis

αυτο ...τιποτα αλλο

----------


## sakis

επισης ο C15 και η  D1 ειναι πραγματ που δεν εχω ξαναδει σε καποια σχεδιαση ....μπορεις να μας πεις τι ακριβως εξυπηρετουν  εκει που ειναι ....????

τελος δωσε μου αν θελεις την αδεια να δημοσιευσω το σχηματικο σου στο diyaudio.com  οπου εκει θα το δουν και ανθρωποι πιο ειδικοι απο εμενα να μας πουν την γνωμη τους

----------


## Mihos

Σάκη ποιον C15 λες;;; Μέχρι C11 μου φαίνεται πάει. Στραβός είμαι; :Huh:  Ψάχνω αλλά δεν τον βρίσκω.

Υπάρχουν όμως δύο C5. Μήπως εννοείς τον έναν από αυτούς;

----------


## sakis

σωστα ...δικο μου λαθος  c5 ειναι ...στα ντριβερ

----------


## maouna

Απο μένα ότι θεσ κανε το σχεδιο.δεν ειναι δικο μου,ειναι του self douglas  απο το βιβλιο του  aydio power amplifier design handbook .

Για την D1 γραφει οτι προστατευει τον C2 σε περιπτωση που ο ενισχυτής υποστει κάποια βλάβη που θα τον οδηγήσει να κορεσθεί αρνητικά.

Για τον C5 γράφει ότι είναι speedup capacitor which noticeable improves the switchoff action

----------


## sakis

ok λοιπον  καμμια αντιρηση για την διοδο αλλα μια και ειναι στο δρομο της αναδρασης  δεν ξερω τι πειραζει στον ηχο...

για τον πυκνωτη απισης δεν το ξερω θελω λιγο χρονο να το ψαξω 

τελος στον διαφορικο τα ρευματα ειναι οπως ειναι στο βιβλιο ???? η μηπως τα εχει τσιμπησει προς τα πανω ???

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΜΟΥ ..... θα σε παει σε καλο

----------


## maouna

Ναι και στο βιβλίο τόσο το εχει το ρεύμα.μονο τα 2n3055 και τα mj2955 εχω αυτη τι στιγμη. δε γινεται κατι αξιολογο μαυτα?

----------


## gf

Μπορει τα ποιο καινουρια τρανζιστορ να ειναι καλιτερα αλλα και τα 3055 μια χαρα ειναι αρκει να σεβαστεις τους περιορισμους τους.
δες παραδειγματα τελικων με αυτα,
http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/mf-a1.gif
http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/nad3020pwrhr.gif

----------


## maouna

Mην τσακωνεστε.καλο ειναι που υπαρχουνε πολλεσ γνωμεσ κ ατομα που θελουν να βοηθησουν με τη γνωση τουσ.

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατί ενα τρανζιστορ με Ft 30MHz είναι καλυτερο απο ένα άλλο με 3 MHz ?

Πειτε οτι το ευρως του ενισχυτη οπου η ενισχυση ειναι γραμμικη θέλω να ειναι 80 KHz......

γιατι να προτιμισω αυτο με τα 30 ΜΗz? σιγουρα το 2SA1943 ειναι πιο γραμμικό ,εχει καλυτερη Safe Operation Area ,και περισσοτερο DC gain απο το ΜJ2955 και θα επαιζε χιλιεσ φορεσ καλυτερα ,  αλλα αυτο με το  30MHz τι ρόλο παιζει?

αφου απο τα 80 KHz και μετα η ενισχυση θα αρχισει να πεφτει λογω του πυκνωτη miller.το ιδιο δεν θα ειναι ειτε βαλω αυτο με τα 3 MHz ειτε βαλω αυτο με τα 30ΜΗz οσον αφορα αυτη τη πτωση της ενισχυσης?

----------


## sakis

φιλε πανο δεν ξερω αν ολο αυτο το πραγμα εχει νοημα ......

παραθετω την αποψη μου  και γενικα δηλωνω οτι η συμπεριφορα αυτη ειναι ιδιαιτερα κουραστικη.....

ο ενισχυτης που εχεις στο μυαλο σου αν απλοποιηθει ακομα λιγο μπορει να παιξει και με  ad 142  τα οποια εινα τρανσιτορ γερμανιου και ηταν της μοδας αμεσως μετα τις λυχνιες γυρω στο 1960 ...και παλι ο ενισχυτης αυτος θα παιζει μια χαρα ....

με την ιδια λογικη εφοσον η ακουστικη "τελειωνει " καπου στα 16κηζ τοτε τι το θελουμε το ευρος μεχρι 80 ???? 

απλα τα τρανσιτορ αυτα και γενικα η φιλοσοφια αυτη  βοηθεια σε απλα ελληνικα την ταχυτητα του μηχανηματος  και το να "ξεδιπλωνει " τα πριμα με καλυτερο τροπο 

ηδη πολλοι κατασκευαστες δινουν ηχεια σημερα τα οποια εχουν ευρος μεχρι τα 50 κηζ το οποιο δεν εχει καποιο ουσιατικο νοημα σαν μετρηση  αλλα η λογικη ειναι οπως παραπανω 

 το αλλο προβλημα ειναι οτι σημερα δυσκολα θα βρεις 3055 το οποιο ειναι σωστο και επισης οσο και να σου φανει παραξενο το 3055 δεν ειναι συμπληρωματικο του 2955 ...δες τα σπεκσ και θα καταλαβεις .... Απλα ηταν η ευκολη λυση 

 τελος δυσκολα θα βρεις 2955 και 3055 απο τον ιδιο κατασκευαστη στην ιδια ποιοτητα κλπ κλπ ...αυτο σημαινει οτι ο ενισχυτης στην ουσια δεν θα εχει ποτε συμμετρικη συμπεριφορα ...

αν για καποιο λογο εχεις ενα κολλημα με τα 3055 ειναι καλυτερα οσο και αυτο αν ακουγεται αναχρονιστικο να φτιαξεις εναν ενισχυτη ημισυμπληρωματικο  για να εχει 3055 και τα δυο τρανσιτορ και να κερδισεις λιγη συμμετρια απο την συμπεριφορα των τρανσιτορ ( αν και παλι θα την ξαναχασεια απο την συμπεριφορα του κυκλωματος ....


για να σου εξηγησω και το παραδειγμα το οποιο ειπα  και το οποιο εσβηδε ευγενικα καποιος διαχειριστης για να φυγουν τα κοσμητικα επιθετα που στολισα τον γιωργο  συγκριτικα με ολα τα παραπανω ενα STK  ΣΑΦΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΡΑΝΣΙΣΤΟΡ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΛΗΜΑΤΟς ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ 2955-3055 ....

οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις  ειμαι ετοιμος να δεχτω την οποια επιπληξη για τον  τονο που γραφω  αλλα οπως και να το κανουμε η απαντηση  μου ειναι τεκμηριωμενη απο την πραξη απο οποια μερια και να το δεις ... 

η θεση του γιωργου για την χρηση τετοιων τρανσιτορ  ειναι παντελως λαθος για τα σημερινα δεδομενα και οταν ο στοχος ειναι ενισχυτης καποιας ποιοτητας ....

τελος αν θελεις να τον " βαθμολογησεις " σαν ενισχυτη με 3055-2955 θα παιρνει πχ 5 με στκ θα παιρνει 7 και με  συπληρωματικα καλης ποιοτητας 1943-5200 θα παρει 10 !

φυσικα ολα τα υπολοιπα σχεδια θα παιζουν μια χαρα ...

----------


## proaudio

Εχω την αμυδρη εντυπωση σακη οτι ο φιλος εχει πολυ εμπιστοσυνη στα 3055 και 2955 επειδη η NAD ΕΧΕΙ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ενα μοντελο στα 2Χ25 αν θυμαμαι καλα τον 3020 και τους απογονους του. 
Οντως το μοντελο αυτο παρολη την φτωχη σχεδιαση του πηρε καλες κριτικες σε καποιες χωρες και εκανε μοδα του ενισχυτες με φθηνα υλικα για σχεδον ολους τους κατασκευαστες.
Εαν αυτη ειναι η ουσια που ψαχνει καποιος μπορει να το κανει αλλα η ποιοτητα οπως κατεξακολουθηση λες και εσυ θα ειναι η ιδια με αυτη των NAD της 10ετιας του 70-80. ακομα και η εισοδος ηταν single ended με ενα ΒC της σειρας. 
Το σκεπτικο ομως της εταιρειας δεν ηταν να φτιαξει εναν σουπερ ενισχυτη αλλα να φτιαξει εναν αξιοπρεπη ενισχυτη σε πολυ καλη τιμη. πραγμα που το πετυχε απολυτα.
Το προβλημα ειναι στο ποση ¨αξιοπρεπεια¨ θελει ο καθενας στον ενισχυτη του.
Η αντικατασταση των Τρ. εξοδου με καποια απο τα ποιο συγχρονα δεν στοιχιζει πανω απο 3-4 ευρω και δινει περισσοτερη "αξιοπρεπεια" απο αυτη της NAD. Τωρα επειδη τα τελευταια 35 χρονια τα εχω περασει σχεδιαζοντας κυκλωματα για ηχο, αποκλειστικα σε μαγαζια High End, Hi Fi & σε εταιρειες επαγγελματικου ηχου η στουντιο ηχογραφησεων. Εχω μαθει ποτε να μην προσπαθω να πεισω καποιον για κατι που το πιστευει ακριτα σαν θρησκεια. Δεν εχει αποτελεσμα. Ειναι κατι σαν δογμα !!! Οπως τα καλωδια συνδεσης για ενα συστημα Hi-End. Μην με παρεξηγησετε ομως, γιατι εχω πουλησει σε ανθρωπους καλωδια ρευματος με 1200Ευρω και ασ μην τα πιστευα. 
απλα φτασαμε ο ηχος να μην εχει καμμια σχεση με τα ηλεκτρονικα και τις εξισωσεις που μαθαμε στα πανεπιστημια και στα αλλα βιβλια που διαβαζουμε.
αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που δυσκολα μιλαω και στα εξω φορουμ. υπαρχει πολυ πιστευω και λιγο ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ και αυτο ειναι φονικος συνδιασμος :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## maouna

o μόνος λόγος που εχω κολλήσει μαυτα τα τρανζιστορ είναι γιατι εχω 2 ζευγαρια και θέλω καπου να τα χρησιμοποιησω.ωστοσο εχω κ την απορια να δω  πως ακουγοντε αυτα τα παλια τρανζιστορ

----------


## proaudio

Πολυ απλα τοτε εαν ενδιαφερεσε για κατι σε ηχο φτιαξε δυο τροφοδοτικα Ultra Low Noise  π.χ. Walt Young που θα σου δωσουν ενα υπεροχο αποτελεσμα σε οποιονδηποτε προενισχυτη, κροσοβερ, η οτι αλλο θελεις. 
εκει ειναι μια χαρα και οι ελειψεις τους δεν θα πειραξουν σχεδον σε τιποτε

----------


## proaudio

οσο για το πως ακουγονται........πιστεψε με, δεν θελεις να ξερεις!!!

----------


## sakis

> Εχω την αμυδρη εντυπωση σακη οτι ο φιλος εχει πολυ εμπιστοσυνη στα 3055 και 2955 επειδη η NAD ΕΧΕΙ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ενα μοντελο στα 2Χ25 αν θυμαμαι καλα τον 3020 και τους απογονους του. 
> Οντως το μοντελο αυτο παρολη την φτωχη σχεδιαση του πηρε καλες κριτικες σε καποιες χωρες και εκανε μοδα του ενισχυτες με φθηνα υλικα για σχεδον ολους τους κατασκευαστες.
> Εαν αυτη ειναι η ουσια που ψαχνει καποιος μπορει να το κανει αλλα η ποιοτητα οπως κατεξακολουθηση λες και εσυ θα ειναι η ιδια με αυτη των NAD της 10ετιας του 70-80. ακομα και η εισοδος ηταν single ended με ενα ΒC της σειρας. 
> Το σκεπτικο ομως της εταιρειας δεν ηταν να φτιαξει εναν σουπερ ενισχυτη αλλα να φτιαξει εναν αξιοπρεπη ενισχυτη σε πολυ καλη τιμη. πραγμα που το πετυχε απολυτα.
> Το προβλημα ειναι στο ποση ¨αξιοπρεπεια¨ θελει ο καθενας στον ενισχυτη του.
> Η αντικατασταση των Τρ. εξοδου με καποια απο τα ποιο συγχρονα δεν στοιχιζει πανω απο 3-4 ευρω και δινει περισσοτερη "αξιοπρεπεια" απο αυτη της NAD. Τωρα επειδη τα τελευταια 35 χρονια τα εχω περασει σχεδιαζοντας κυκλωματα για ηχο, αποκλειστικα σε μαγαζια High End, Hi Fi & σε εταιρειες επαγγελματικου ηχου η στουντιο ηχογραφησεων. Εχω μαθει ποτε να μην προσπαθω να πεισω καποιον για κατι που το πιστευει ακριτα σαν θρησκεια. Δεν εχει αποτελεσμα. Ειναι κατι σαν δογμα !!! Οπως τα καλωδια συνδεσης για ενα συστημα Hi-End. Μην με παρεξηγησετε ομως, γιατι εχω πουλησει σε ανθρωπους καλωδια ρευματος με 1200Ευρω και ασ μην τα πιστευα. 
> απλα φτασαμε ο ηχος να μην εχει καμμια σχεση με τα ηλεκτρονικα και τις εξισωσεις που μαθαμε στα πανεπιστημια και στα αλλα βιβλια που διαβαζουμε.
> αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που δυσκολα μιλαω και στα εξω φορουμ. υπαρχει πολυ πιστευω και λιγο ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ και αυτο ειναι φονικος συνδιασμος



θεωρω την αποψη σου  παρα πολυ σωστη  αλλα και την προσεγγιση της NAD   εκεινη την εποχη επισης σωστη ... και εγω απο την θεση μου ειμαι υπερ των απλων σχεδιασεων και της καλης ποιοτητας κατασκευης .....

η σειρα 3020 ηταν μια "ασκηση " της NAD εκεινη την εποχη για να αποδειξη οτι ενα καλο μηχανημα μπορει να γινει και με απλα υλικα ....

Θα πρεπει ομως απο μια μερια να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι τα υλικα ( τουλαχιστον στα εξοδου ) που εβαζε η NAD να ηταν καποιας ποιοτητας  σημερα για να βρεις 3055 της προκοπης πρεπει να εχεις γκομενο το Φανο τον πατερα  :Tongue:  :Tongue: 

δεν ειπα ποτε οτι δεν μπορει να γινει και οτι δεν θα παιξει με 29-3055 απλα πιστευω οτι με 1943-5200 θα παιξει μακραν καλυτερα ...

 εκτιμω τεκμηριωμενες αποψεις οπως η δικια σου ...σε ευχαριστω για την ουσιαστικη συμμετοχη σου

----------


## sakis

και ενα off topic για το νεο μας μελος proaudio θαναση ....

κατα αρχην θαναση καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ και καλη διαμονη ....απο την αλλη αν πραγματι ανοικεις στο χωρο που λες η συμβολη σου θα ειναι ανεκτιμητη και ισως και η γνωμη σου επισης παρα πολυ χρησιμη 

........ μια και κατα καιρους εδω γινονται διαφοροι σκοτωμοι γιατι καποιος λαμβανει θεση λεγωντας ας πουμε οτι ενα BC 547B και ενα bc 547C ειναι πανω κατω το ιδιο πραγμα και οτι μεσα σε ενα σακουλακι BC 547 θα εχουν ολα τα ιδιο hfe πανω κατω ( !!!! ) 

μολις εχασες εναν τετοιο σκοτωμο τον οποιο διεγραψαν οι διαχειριστες του φορουμ μια και ειχαμε στολισει ο ενας τον αλλον με διαφορα κοσμητικα επιθετα ( τα κοσμητικα επιθετα σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι το φορτε μου γιατι ειμαι 115 κιλα σηκωνω πιεση και ...καταλαβαινεις ... ) 

Αρα μια ακομα γνωμη απο εναν επαγγελματια θα ειναι χρησιμη και θα ηταν καλο να εκφραζεται ....

ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου ......

*( το αστειο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι το αρχικο ποστ ξεκινησε με προθεση να παρουμε ενα ενισχυτη της σμαρτ κιτ και να δουμε τι πρπει να προσθεσουμε να αφαιρεσουμε σε ποιοτητα και σχεδιαση για να πλησιασει αυτος ο ενισχυτης οσο πιο κοντα γινεται στο high end ) .... (  ενισχυτης σχεδιασης 1970 / dynaco quasi  και φυσικα με 2Ν3055)*


*πραγμα που φυσικα μπορει να γινει μονο με υλικα ακριβειας , ματσαρισματα , θερμοκρασιακες συζευξεις , πυκνωτες και αντιστασεις ακριβειας , (οχι εξωτικους ) και θερμοκρασιακη σταθεροτητα ....*

*βεβαια για χαρη του πανου εχουμε αρχισει μια πολυ μακρυα συζητηση που μεσα της υπαρχουν ενα καρρο χρησιμα πραγματα οποταν δεν πειραζει ...*

*ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας*

*sakis*

----------


## gf

Καλημερα κυριοι.

Νομιζω οτι τα ιδια λεμε αλλα δεν καταλαβαινομαστε για καποιο λογο.
Γραψαμε...

sakis > δεν ειπα ποτε οτι δεν μπορει να γινει και οτι δεν θα παιξει με 29-3055 απλα πιστευω οτι με 1943-5200 θα παιξει μακραν καλυτερα ...

gf > Μπορει τα ποιο καινουρια τρανζιστορ να ειναι καλιτερα αλλα και τα 3055 μια χαρα ειναι αρκει να σεβαστεις τους περιορισμους τους.

maouna > o μόνος λόγος που εχω κολλήσει μαυτα τα τρανζιστορ είναι γιατι εχω 2 ζευγαρια και θέλω καπου να τα χρησιμοποιησω.ωστοσο εχω κ την απορια να δω πως ακουγοντε αυτα τα παλια τρανζιστορ

Ειναι ξεκαθαρο?

----------


## sakis

γιωργο .... οι περιορισμοι που αναφερεις αφορουν την ισχυ και τη τροφοδοσια .... σε αυτη την περιπτωση που συζηταμε ουτε η ισχυ ειναι το προβλημα ουτε η τροφοδοσια ....

θετω ενα παραδειγμα ελπιζω να καταλαβεις 

προθεση του πανου ειναι να στησει το κυκλωμα του και να δει σε ποια ορια μπορει να παιξει ( κα σε τι ποιοτητα ) τον πυκνωτη miller στο σταδιο vas ....

πιθανα σεναρια ....

----- βαζει μηδεν πυκνωτη και αρχιζει να ταλαντωνει ....ενω μεταξυ το bandwidth εχει ανεβει στο φεγγαρι 

----- βαζει ενα πυκνωτη πολυ μικρο οπου σταματει την οποια ταλαντωση μεσα στα κυκλωματα του ενισχυτη το bandwidth εχει πεσει απο το φεγγαρι αλλα μετα ταλαντωνει το σταδιο εξοδου ( τι κανουμε τοτε ???? ) 

----- ανεβαζουμε κι αλλο τον πυκνωτη miller καμμια ταλαντωση αλλα μετα τα ηχοχρωματα του ενισχυτη και το bandwidth εχουν φτασει σε επιπεδα 1970....

αυτα αφορουν μονο την τοπολογια και το bandwidth σε συναρτηση με την σταθεροτητα ειναι και αλλα πολλα 

οπως το rise time ....δεν ειναι το ιδιο με ενα τρανσιτορ με ft 3MHZ και ενα αλλο με ft 30MHZ 

μετα ειναι και αλλα //// τα 3055 δεν μπορουν να ειναι κοντα στα ντριβερ λογω περιβληματος ..... η καλωδιωση απο πλακετα σε ψυκτικο ειναι μια τοπολογια που δεν υπαρχει πουθενα στις μερες μας λογω των ρευματων που παιζουν εκει γυρω και τις αλλιλεπιδρασεις που υπαρχουν απο το μηκος των καλωδιων που εχουν και χωρητικη και επαγωγικη συμπεριφορα ....

βαλε οτι δεν θα βρεις και καλη ποιοτητα τρανσιτορ και οχι ζευγαρωμενα και εισαι ετοιμος ....

Πιστευω να γινομαι κατανοητος .....

Φυσικα με 2955-3055 θα παιζει το μηχανημα ...και να ταλαντωνει λιγο πολυ λιγο θα το καταλαβει με γυμνο αυτι καποιος ....*αραγε αυτος ειναι ο στοχος του Πανου ???? η κατι καλυτερο ????*

----------


## sakis

α ναι ...τελικα η συμβουλη του θαναση proaudio  ηταν και η σωστοτερη ολων .... τα 2955-3055 θα ηταν ζουπερ σε εφαρμογη τροφοδοσιας  non switching ....ετσι για να μην πανε χαμενα

----------


## proaudio

αν ο ενισχυτης ειναι αυτος που ειναι στο λινκ στην αρχη της συζητησης επετρεψε μου να πω οτι χωρις αλλαγη στην σχεδιαση δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση. Εκτος απο το οτι τον εχω δουλεψει αρκετα μονο σχεδιαστικα εχει αρκετα προβληματα.
αφηνω τα εξοδου και παω στο VAS. Εδω θελει ενα καλο τρανσιστορ με χαμηλο Ccob (>5pF) και φυσικα ο C7 πρεπει να ειναι περιπου στα 100pF. Χωρις αυτον θα πρεπει να βαλεις μια αντισταση στον συλεκτη του Τr4 που θα την χαμηλωνεις μεχρι να σταματησουν οι ταλαντωσεις. η μεχρι να δεις στο παραμορφωσιμετρο σου οτι η παραμορφωση εγινε περιπου 40 φορες μεγαλυτερη. Η πλακα ειναι οτι ετσι το ευρος ανοιχτου βρογχου μπορει να φτασει πολυ παραπανω απο τους 20ΚΗΖ αν θελεις χωρις ταλαντωσεις, και φυσικα θα πρεπει να μειωσεις την ανδραση περιπου 20 Db, δηλαδη η ευαισθησια θα παει στο διαολο. θα θελεις 5-10 μικροβολτ στην εισοδο για να παρεις την πληρη ισχυ. παμε τωρα στην εξοδο που ειναι Quasi complementary πολυ πριν το 70. λειπουν 1-2 εξαρτηματα στην περιοχη της R17&D5 αλλα αυτα μπαινουν και στην ιδια πλακετα και διορθωνετε σε ποσοστο 90% η ποιοτητα του σταδιου εξοδου. 
τωρα αν βαλεις 2Ν3055 εκει με 80 βολτ τροφοδοσια και με αυτα τα VI Limiter Tr1 &Tr7 αμφιβαλω αν θα προλαβεις να παιξεις μερικες μποτιες. Τα λιμιτερ ειναι μονης κλισης και θα επεμβαινουν διαρκως κανοντας τον ηχο ...@@ και αν τυχον δεν επεμβουν καποια φορα τοτε τα τρανζιστορ θα πανε στην γνωστη κοιλαδα του Πυριτιου για μονιμες διακοπες. Η πολωση με τα 2 διοδια ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!! ειχα να το δω απο την εποχη του Μαρκ Λεβινσον. Αλλα σε βαζει αμεσως σε πονηρες σκεψεις να βαλεις για εξοδου 2 MJLW της Motorola που εχουν τις διοδους ενσωματωμενες,α αλλα ηδη εχουμε μεταρεψει τον ενισχυτη σε οτιδηποτε αλλο απο αυτο που τον ηθελες.
παμε στο διαφορικο στην εισοδο. δεν εχει μια στοιχειωδη πηγη ρευματος που σε αναγκαζει να φτιαξεις τροφοδοτικο με ............@@ για εναν τετοιο ενισχυτη. επισης λιγο ακομα να κατεβασεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας τοων τρανζιστορ εισοδου θα εχεις μια υπεροχη γεννητρια Hiss που πολλες φορες ειναι χρησιμη για ελεγχο ενισχυτων στις υψηλες συχνοτητες. 
Αυτα για τωρα και ελπιζω να μην με παρεξηγηση κανενας τον εν λογω ενισχυτη τον εχω φτιαξει πανω απο 100 φορες στην .........ηλικια μου. Δεν θα το ξαναεκανα γιατι τωρα πια λυπαμε τα υλικα. αν τωρα θελεις ενα τυπωμενο που θα μπορει να παρει αυτη την τοπολογια επανω, του πρεπει να εχω ενα να σου δωσω να τω τυπωσεις, αλλα θα βαλεις αρκετα τζαμπερ . Και θα τον εχεις και για ποιο σοβαρα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## sakis

θανο ...το διαβασες βιαστικα δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα .... το αρχικο ποστ ειναι απλο ...τι μπορεις να κανεις να συμαζεψεις οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο τον αρχικο ενισχυτη αυτο χωρις να πειραξεις αν γινεται την σχεδιαση ...αυτη ηταν η κεντρικη ιδεα ....

τωρα ...πανω σε αυτην αρχικα την συζητηση εχουν κατσει πολλες ερωτησεις απο τον φιλο πανο οπου θελει να φτιαξει το καλσιικο κυκλωμα του douglas shelf οπως μας το δειχνει μερικα ποστ πιο πισω ....

πανω σε αυτο εγινε η προταση απο τον πανο για 2955-3055 ...η προταση δικια μου για 1943-5200 η διαφωνια του γιωργου πανω στο θεμα .... και γενικοτερα ο σκοτωμος

----------


## maouna

τα  vi limiters ειναι σημαντικό μετρο προστασίας και κατα πόσο επιρεάζει την ποιότητα του ήχου?μπορεί να παραληφθεί απο εναν ενισχυτή?

----------


## proaudio

ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΨΙΜΑΤΑ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΗΧΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΤΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΝΤΟΧΕΣ.
ΣΤΑ 35 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ VI LIMITER ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΤΟΜΑ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΦΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΕΙΣ. ΚΑΠΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΦΗΜΗ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ VI LIMITER  ΧΑΛΑΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΗΧΟ. ΑΠΟ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ (ΒΛΕΠΕ QUAD 405 Π.Χ.)

----------


## sakis

+1 ...και απο μενα ....ενα κακο VI LIMITER μπορει να προστατεψει εναν ενισχυτη απο παραπολλα πραγματα αλλα απο την αλλη του κοβει το "νευρο" την ταχυτητα και τα sonics .... 

ενα σωστο VI LIMITER μπορει να τα κανει αυτα με λιγοτερο επιρεασμο στον ηχο ....παντως σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι τα κλασσικα VI LIMITER ασχετα το ποσο καλα ειναι φτιαγμενα δεν επιρεαζουν καθολυ ....λιγο ναι αλλα καθολου οχι ... (_συχρονα VI LIMITER που δουλευουν  με οπτοκαπλερς μπορουν να κανουν αυτο και αλλα περισσοτερα μια και στις συχρονες μερες ολη αυτη η πληροφορια μεταφερεται σε μικροπροσεσορ που κανει αυτο κια μυρια αλλα πραγματα ..._ ) 

απο την αλλη σε ενα επαγγελαμτικο μηχανημα 400-500 βαττ το οφελος που προσφερει ενα κακο VI LIMITER ειναι αρκετα περισσοτερο απο αυο που σου κοβει ....

ΣΕ ενα μηχανημα hifi high end μπορουν χωρις κανενα προβλημα να παραληφθουν αρκει :
---- το μηχανημα να παιζει στα δικα σου χερια 
---- να παιζει παντα σε μια ισχυ λογικη 
---- να μην γινει ποτε βραχυκυκλωμα στην εξοδο 
---- να μην παιξει ποτε σε παρτυ 
---- να οδηγαει συγκεκριμενα ηχεια 
---- να εχει τα υπολοιπα μετρα προστασιας σωστα δλδ :

---- θερμοκρασιακη σταθεροτητα ( no thermal runaway ) οπου ελληνικοτερα σημαινει οτι το ρευμα ηρεμιας δεν παιρνει δρομο οσο ο ενισχυτης ζεσταινει 

----- καμμια απολυτως ταλαντωση 

----- και τελος αναλογες ψυκτρες για την δουλεια που κανει το μηχανημα ...

αυτα ....

( αντε Πανουλη !!!! σε βλεπω να κατασκευαζεις το μηχανημα και μετα να μαζευεις τα ποστ που εχοουν γραφτει σε ολο αυτο το θεμα και να εκδιδεις και ενα βιβλιο στα καπακια χα χα χα χα χα !!!! )

----------


## maouna

θα δειξει το αποτελεσμα για το βιβλιο!!!!!!λοιπον συνεχιζω....

με 2 ζευγαρια mjl21193-94 για εξοδου στο καθε καναλι και δεδομενου οτι θα δουλευουν στη safe operation area με ηχεια 4-8 ωμ, μπορω να μη βαλω τα vi limiterS? τροφοδοτικο +-32 vdc 200va

----------


## sakis

στα 32 βολτ dc  δεν χρειαζεται παραπανω απο ενα ζευγαρι τρανσιτορ ....με τετοια συγκεκριμενα τρανσιτορ εισαι ζουπερ καλυμενος 

τα δυο επιπλεον τρανσιτορ σε συνδυασμο με ενα καλο τροφοδοτικο θα κανουν εναν ενισχυτη ο οποιος θα οδηγαει ευκολα παραξενα και χαμηλα φορτια  το οποιο στην ουσια  δεν ειναι κατι το οποιο χρειαζεσαι 

καμμια φορα τα επιπλεον τρανιστορ σε ενα σχετικα παλιο κυκλωμα μπορει να οδηγησουν σε ταλαντωσεις   παιζουν διαφορα εκει τα οποια θελουν προσοχη  συν το οτι τα εππλεον τρανσιστορ θελουν και επιπλεον αντιστασεις εκπομπων και ισως ακι βασεων πραγμα που σου αλλαζει και ολο το τυπωμενο

----------


## maouna

και για τα vi limiter?να μην τα βαλω. καλυτερα τρανζιστορ ποια ειναι? τα mjl21193-94  η τα 2sc5200-1943?

----------


## maouna

τισ πλακετεσ τισ εχω σχεδιασει για 2 ζευγαρια mjl21193-94 to καθε καναλι μηπως αργοτερα βαλω πιο μεγαλο τροφοδοτικο ,αλλα δεν εχω βαλει vi limiters.

----------


## sakis

εγω δεν θα εβαζα σε μηχανημα το οποιο παιζει στο χωρο μου ....

απο 21193 σε 1943 εξαρταται απο το κυκλωμα ....πιο κυκλωμα θα βαλεις ??? αν βαλεις του σελφ θα εβαζα τα 1943

----------


## maouna

με του σελφ θα παιξω λιγο αργοτερα ...ειναι αλλο κυκλωμα αυτο.με του σελφ μοιαζει μονο  στο σταδιο με το διαφορικο και τις πηγες ρευματος,αλλα αυτο εχει 2 σταδια drivers..

----------


## sakis

eee ανεβασε ...κανα σχηματικο

----------


## maouna

με του σελφ θα παιξω λιγο αργοτερα ...ειναι αλλο κυκλωμα αυτο.με του σελφ μοιαζει μονο  στο σταδιο με το διαφορικο και τις πηγες ρευματος,αλλα αυτο εχει 2 σταδια drivers..

----------


## maouna

με του σελφ θα παιξω λιγο αργοτερα ...ειναι αλλο κυκλωμα αυτο.με του σελφ μοιαζει μονο  στο σταδιο με το διαφορικο και τις πηγες ρευματος,αλλα αυτο εχει 2 σταδια drivers..

----------


## maouna

χρονια πολλα καταρχας.....τελικα εφτιαξα αυτο τον ενισχυτη με 2Ν3055 -mj2955.το προβλιμα ειναι οτι στην εξοδο εχω dc offset  0.5-0.6 volt .........τα τρανζιστορ στο ltp ειναι ματσαρισμενα οσο αφορα το κερδος .τι φτεει τωρα ? πρεπει να ναι ματσαρισμενα και τα driver και τα εξόδου?

----------


## sakis

0.5-0.6 VOLT ειναι πραγματικα παρα πολυ δεν μπορεις να το λειτουργησεις ετσι σιγουρα εχει κανει καποιο λαθος στον  ltp  η στην αναδραση ...πιο σχηματικο εκανες τελικα ??? ανεβασε το και θα σου πω 

χρονια πολλα Πανο ...

----------


## maouna

να το σχεδιο.εβαλα ενα τροφοδοτικο +-18 volt για αρχη και ενα ηχειο που το εχω για δοκιμεσ.σαν πρωτη εντυπωση μαρεσε οπωσ ακουγοταν αν κ δεν ειχα βαλει εκουαλαιζερ.  εκεινη η αντισταση 10 ωμ που συδεει το πυκνωτη της αναδρασης με τη γη μηπως ευθεινεται καθολου??

επισης την διοδο που ειναι στα ακρα του πυκνωτη αναδρασης την εστειλα και αυτη....μαυτη το dc offset ηταν 0.8 βολτ. επισης αλλαξα στον ltp τα  mpsa με bc546-56 αλλα τιποτα παλι 0.5 οφσετ....

----------


## sakis

ΑΡΧΙΚΑ .... δεν εχει απολυτως κανενα νοημα να τον δοκιμαζεις σε αυτη την ταση ....ειναι πολυ πιαθανον οτι οι πηγες σατθερου ρευματος δεν μπορουν να λειτουργησουν σε τοσο χαμηλη ταση 

δοκιμασε με την ταση τροφοδοσιας που πρεπει ( το ρευμα ηρεμιας πρεπει να ξαναρυθμιστει  προσοχη εκει γιατι θα τα στειλεις ολα ) 

 δεν νομιζω οτι σου φταιει τιποτα αλλο

----------


## maouna

το δοκιμασα με +-32 volt ,ακομα 0.5 ειναι το οφσετ.....

----------


## sakis

μια λυση ειναι να βαλεις ενα τριμμερ αναμεσα στις αντιστασεις 100 ωμ για να μπορεις να ρυθμισεις επισης πες μου αντο οφσετ ειναι θετικο η αρνητικο επισης  δεν καταλαβαινω αλλα δεν εχω και χρονο να το υπολογισω τωρα ....υποπτη ειναι η Ρ19 αντισταση  για δες αν μπορεις να της αλλαξεις τιμη προς τα πανω η προς τα κατω  αλλα πολυ λιγο δλδ 50 ωμ +- να δεις τι θα γινει

----------


## maouna

καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά! σήμερα παλεψα παλι τον ενισχυτή.το όφσετ είναι αρνητικό. την R19 την πήγα απο 680 ομ στα 1000 ωμ γιατι δεν εινα αλλη κοντα στα 700 ομ αλλα και παλι τίποτα..... αλλαξα και τα mpsa στο ltp με ματσαρισμενα bc αλλα και παλι τιποτα ....το οφσετ παραμενει  αρνητικο -0.54 βολτ......

----------


## maouna

και τισ αντιστασεισ στισ βασεισ του διαφορικου τισ πηγα από 10κ σε 22κ και την αντισταση της αναδρασης απο 680 σε 1κ και το οφσετ εγινε -0.65βολτ....

----------


## sakis

κανε κατι πιο απλο ...ισοροπησε το ltp  σου ....δλδ βαλε στις βασεις 10 η 22 κ και καταργησε τελειως την 680  να δει πως θα παει .... επισης ενας βασικος λογος μπορει να ειναι κατα το ποσο η γειωση που παει στον ltp ειναι σωστη .... αν εκει η βαση του ltp  "σηκωνεται" μακρυα απο την γειωση ειναι πιθανον το προβλημα να ερχεται απο εκει 

εισαι αθηνα ????ανα ναι φερτον να τον δουμε παρεα

----------


## gf

Δες την R16 και κανε την 0ωμ. Πιθανον να σου σηκωνει τις βασεις σε αλλον δυναμικο, οπως σωστα λεει ο Σακης. Επισης σωστο το να βαλεις τριμερ στους εκπομπους του ltp.

----------


## maouna

δεν  ειμαι αθηνα .βραχυκυκλωσα την R16 αλλα τιποτα.τωρα θα κανω και το αλλο που ειπε ο σακης.το τριμμερ το βαζω το καθε ακρο του σε καθενα απο τουσ εκπομπουσ των τρανζιστορ του current mirror  και το μεσαιο του τριμμερ στην αρνητική τροφοδοσια.τι τιμή να χει το τριμμερ? 1000 ομ η παραπανω?


βεβαια μετραγα τωρα με το ομομετρο την αντισταση απο την εξοδο εκει που περνω για την αναδραση ως τη βάση του διαφορικου και λεει 9960 ομ ,ενω απο την γειωση ωσ την βαση του αλλου τρανζιστορ του διαφορικου λεει 9990 ομ.λετε αυτη η μικρη διαφορα να φτεει δηλαδη ενισχυεται τοσο πολυ απο το διαφορικο ??

αντε και ειναι ιδιεσς οι αντιστασεισ πχ 10κ ,αν βαλω ενα ποτενσιομετρο στην εισοδο δε θα ξεζυγιασει ο διαφορικος μιασ και θα μπει παραλληλα? σε λιγο θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιεσ

----------


## maouna

να και  ο εν λογο ενισχυτησ ..

----------


## sakis

καταργησε την 10 ωμ που παει στην γη να δεις αν θα αλλαξει κατι ....

δεν εχει κανει ασχημη δουλεια .... το τυπωμενο το σχεδιασες εσυ η το βρηκες καπου ετοιμο ????

----------

fanispat (09-03-18)

----------


## maouna

εγω το σχεδιασα στο sprint layout.εχω παραλειψει πανω στην πλακετα να βαλω το ζομπελ και το πηνιο με την αντισταση.κακως βεβαια αλλα θα  μου επερνε πολυ χωρο και για πειραματισμο την εφτιαξα πιο πολυ για να δω με τα 23055 τι παιζει.καποια εξαρτηματα οπως πυκνωτες τα εχω βαλει αναποδα στη πολικοτητα στο σχεδιο  γιαττι βιαζομουν.  εκεινη την 10 ωμ την εβγαλα.τιποτα δε γινεται.

----------


## sakis

ξανα ελεξε το μπορει να εχει κανει καποιο λαθος

----------


## maouna

θα του ριξω ενα βλεφαρο τωρα και αμα δε βρω τιποτα θα του βαλω τριμμερ ..το ζομπελ και το πηνιο πειραζει που δε τα χω βαλει πανω στη πλακετα και θα τα εχω με καλωδιο ?

----------


## sakis

καθολου ...ισα ισα ειναι και καλυτερα μπορεις να τα βαλεις κατ ευθειαν στην εξοδο αλλα μην ξεχασεις να κανεις την γειωση με ξεχωριστη επιστροφη

----------


## maouna

το ξανα ελεξα.ενταξει ο σχεδιασμος,εντναξει και τα εξαρτηματα...θα του κολλησω ενα τριμμερ στο current mirror να δω...επισης μου φανηκε οτι  με τα mpsa  στο διαφορικο ο ηχος ηταν πιο ωραιοσ αποτι με τα bc γιαυτο θα αλλαξω και αυτα παλι με mpsa

----------


## maouna

δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι φτεει.αλλαξα τον ηλεκτρολυτικο της αναδρασης απο 220 μικροφ σε 1000 μικροφ και το οφσετ εγινε -0.65 βολτ.εβαλα και τριμμερ και τιποτα....δε παμε καλα.κατι πρεπει να παιζει μετα το διαφορικο..

----------


## sakis

αμα δεις και δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρια ...κανε μια μπρατ βαλτο σε μια κουριερ και στειλτο  θα το δω και θα στο κανω .... φυσικα χωρις χρεωση ... καποια ψιλη μαλακια σου εχει ξεφυγει

----------


## maouna

ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.εβαλα πριν βολτομετρο  να μετρησω τασεισ να δω κατα ποσο είναι σωστες στα κυρια σημεια του ενισχυτη. καποια μαλακια γινεται γιατι σε μια απτις αντιστασεισ 100 ομ του διαφορικου απτη δεξια πλευρα μετραω 280mV.....και στην αλλη ακρη μηδέν. όλο το ρεύμα πόλωσης του διαφορικού πέφτει στη δεξιά πλευρά.....κοντα είμαι θα την βρω την άκρη.....

----------


## sakis

μπραβο ρε Πανο ....εισαι σε σωστο δρομο ... δεν ερκει να ξεσηκωσουμε μια πλακετα απο ενα βιβλιο  η ενα σχεδιο .....δεν αρκει να την τυπωσουμε ....αλλα πρεπει να μπορουμε και να ξερουμε πως δουλευει

γραψε σε παρακαλω τι λαθος θα βρεις η την βλαβη ...θα ειναι χρησιμο για μενα και σιγουρα για αλλους

----------


## gf

Πανο, αν εχεις χρησιμοποιησει το τυπωμενο που εβαλες εδω, μαλλον υπαρχει λαθος στα current mirrors.

----------


## maouna

λοιπον παιδες,το λαθος εβρέθει....τώρα το οφσετ ειναι 6.5 millivolt.τελεια...οπως είπε και ο  γιώργος το λάθος ήτan στο στο current mirror.οπως είπα στη μια πλευρα του διαφορικού έπεφτε όλο το ρεύμα 2.8ma.στην αλλη τίποτα.τελικά είχα κανει μια μαλακία όταν  σχεδιαζα τη πλακετα και στο ενα τρανζιστορ του current mirror ,εκεινο που ενωνεις βάση συλλέκτη μαζι που λειτουργει σα διοδος εγω το χα συνδεσει 5 χιλιοστα πιο κατω αλλου για αλλου...ενταξει 3 ηwρα το βραδυ το σχεδιαζα το κυκλωμα στο sprint layout.... :Rolleyes: 

ρευμα ιρεμιας του βαλλα 100 ma δε τσουλαγε .οταν ειναι κρυος πρεπει να περασουν καμια 20αρια δευτερολεπτα για να φτασει 100ma ,μετα μενει εκει ,τον αφησα να παιξει και να  ζεσταθει καμποσο ,μονο τη γωνια του χω για να ψυχεται γιαυτοο κ ζεστενεται γρηγορα.βασικα επιτηδεσ το αφησα με τι γωνια για να δω το ρευμα σε υψηλεσ θερμοκρασιεσ πωσ παει....στους 70-80 βαθμους πεφτει στα 90 ma το ρευμα ιρεμιασ

κατι που δε μαρεσει ειναι η ρυθμιση του ρευματος ιιρεμιασ .δηλαδη ενω εχω στριψει το  ποτενσιομετρο κατα τα 4/5 το ρευμα φτανει 14ma ,και στο υπολοιπο 1/5 αυξανει αποτομα...στη προσομιωση με το multisim στο 88% ειναι 100ma kai sto 100% 3.1A......αλλα αυτο πιστευω πωσ το εχει σχεδιασει ετσι ο τυπος για να εχεισ ευρως ωστε αμα δεισ το ρευμα ιρεμιασ κ τσουλαει προς τα πανω να μπορεισ ευκολα να το πειραξεισ

----------


## sakis

σε καποια φαση οφειελεις τουλαχιστον μια μπυριτσα στον γιωργο 

Ευχαριστουμε  γιωργο !!!

καλο θα ηταν οταν προχωρησεις να μας πεις και εντυπωσεις ακροασης η να τον συγκρινεις με καποιο αλλο μηχανημα να δουμε τι λεει

----------


## gf

Μπυριτσες θα πιουμε καποια στιγμη ολοι μαζι, αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.
 :Smile:

----------


## maouna

:Lol:    οσο αφορα το πως ακουγεται δεν εχω και τα ιδανικα ηχεια τωρα ...αυτα που τα δοκιμασα ειναι  22watt rms και  δεν αποδιδουν τελεια.........μαυτα τα δεδομενα  ο ηχος μαρεσει δειχνει οτι εχει να δωσει..παραμορφςσεισ στο μπασοο και στισ ψηλεσ δεν ακουω.καθαρα παιζει. οι drivers kai o vas δεν ζεσταινονται καθολου .ισα που ειναι χλιαροι χωρις ψυχτρεσ. θελω να το τσιτωσω να δω τα ορια του και πςσ ανταποκρινεται..εχει και περιθςρια για πειραγμα ...

εβαλα και αυτοκολλητο...

τωρα θελω ενα κυκλωμα dc protection .
ειχα φτιαξει αυτο περυσι απο το ελεκτορ αλλα τα χαρισα.

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/protection_2_EN.htm

εχετε καμια αλλη ιδεα? θελω να ειναι σημμετρικα δηλαδη να ενεργοποιουντε για πχ +1.5 volt και - 1.5 volt   .

βρηκα και αυτο...

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/Lsp_protection.htm

----------


## Mihos

Να ένα από τα καλύτερα threads που έχει το forum :Smile: . Μέσα από τις ερωτήσεις του Πάνου και τις απαντήσεις των ειδικών μάθαμε ένα σορό πράγματα για τους ενισχυτές ήχου. Ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους ημών των άσχετων :Biggrin: ...

----------


## KOKAR

τα τρανζίστορ που εχω βάλει μεσα σε κόκκινο κύκλο δεν θα έπρεπε να 
έχουν μπει back-to-back  για να έχουν καλη θερμοκρασιακή ζεύξη ??

----------


## maouna

αυτα που εχω βαλει πλατη με πλατη ειναι τα 2 του διαφορικου μεταξυ τουσ και τα 2 του current mirror μεταξυ τουσ.

----------


## maouna

μαλλον εννοεισ οι ισιεσ πλευρεσ να εφαπτοντε ενς στην εικονα εφαπτοντε οι πισω.αυτο γιατι το ειχα σχεδιασει για bc546b αλλα τελικα εβαλα mpsa92 που εχουν αναποδα pins

----------


## maouna

καμια προταση για κυκλωμα dc protection?

----------


## Thanos10

Σου ανεβαζω ενα κυκλωμα για προστασια απο DC και καθυστερηση συνδεσεις των ηχειων το εχω φιαξει και δουλευει.

----------


## moutoulos

Θάνο, το τρίμμερ, τη ρυθμίζει ?. Την καθυστέρηση σύνδεσης ?.

----------


## Thanos10

Γεια σου Γρηγορη ναι την καθυστερηση συνδεσης.

----------


## maouna

ευχαριστω.καλο φαινεται.σε τι ταση dc αποκοπτει τα ηχεια απο τον ενισχυτη? αν τα υπολογιζω καλα ειναι σημετρικο και τα αποκοπτει για +-1.4 volt???

----------


## maouna

θάνο pcb για το κυκλωμα έχεις?

----------


## Thanos10

Πανο δεν εχω το ειχα φιαξει πανω στο τυπωμενο του ενισχυτη.
Και δεν υπαρχει και στο νετ το ειχα σχεδιασει μονος μου,δουλευει τελεια φιλε.

----------


## maouna

θα το σχεδιασω τοτε.μπορεισ να μου πεισ η καθυστερηση συνδεσης τον ηχειων απο ποσο μεχρι ποσο ρυθμιζεται?

----------


## gep58

Θάνο καλημέρα,
όσον αφορά το σχέδιο για την προστασία των ηχείων, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ, να επιβεβαιώσεις την τιμή του C1 καθώς και την λειτουργία και ύπαρξη του Τ2 (δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την λειτουργία του);

gep58

----------


## sakis

θανουλη τι κανεις ???? ωραιο δειχνει  αλλα να ρωτησω το 555 ποσα μα μπορει να βγαλει στην στην εξοδο του δλδ αν το ρελαι ειναι ψιλοβαρβατο  μπορει να το οδηγησει ???

----------


## KOKAR

ε, βάλε ενα τρανζίστορ και οδήγησε οτι ρελε θέλεις  :Wink:

----------


## sakis

*μια σημαντικη λεπτομερεια* ..... *σε ολους τους ενισχυτες που εχουν ρελε στην εξοδο πρεπει να προστεθουν διοδοι  clamp  στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη πριν απο το ρελαι και πριν απο το ζομπελ   γιατι οταν κανει κλικ και κουπμωνει το ρελε ειναι πιθανον ο ενισχυτης να ειναι ηδη ανοιχτος σε καποια Α ενταση οποταν η συνδεση με μια επαφη ενος τοσο επαγωγικου φορτιου οσο ενα ηχει μπορει να τον στειλει τον ενσιχυτη τσατ μπαμ*

----------


## Thanos10

Γεια σου Σακη το 555 οδηγει ρελλε αν οπως ειπες ειναι κανα βαρβατο και οπως ειπε ο Κωστας βαζεις ενα τρατζινστορ και το οδηγεις.
Εγω ειχα βαλει ρελλε 12ν και οι επεφες του ηταν 10Α δεν ειχε προβλημα το 555 μπορει να δωσει ανετα μεχρι 200mA.

----------


## sakis

ok θανουλη ...θα το δω  ... μου αρεσουν τα απλα πραγματα

----------


## Thanos10

Σακη δουλευει μια χαρα δοκιμασετο.

----------


## her

> Θάνο καλημέρα,
> όσον αφορά το σχέδιο για την προστασία των ηχείων, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ, να επιβεβαιώσεις την τιμή του C1 καθώς και την λειτουργία και ύπαρξη του Τ2 (δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την λειτουργία του);
> 
> gep58



 
Ναι Θάνο αν μπορείς! Και ο πυκνωτής C2 που χρησιμεύει ;

----------


## maouna

Ο C1 είναι 100 μF και σε συνδιασμό με την R1 ,R2 κανουν μια σταθερα RC ρυθμιζόμενη που καθοριζει χρονικα την έξοδο του 555. Tην λειτουργια του 555 την εξηγει στο datasheet.

Το Τ1 και Τ2 ανιχνεουν την υπαρξη dc τασης θετικης ή αρνητικής αντίστοιχα οπότε οταν ένα απο τα 2 αγει ο πυκνωτης ξεφορτίζεται κ το 555 αλλάζει κατάσταση.....

C2 , C3= 47μF και γειωνουν την ΑC συνιστωσα.

----------


## sakis

> Σου ανεβαζω ενα κυκλωμα για προστασια απο DC και καθυστερηση συνδεσεις των ηχειων το εχω φιαξει και δουλευει.



 
Aγαπητε φιλε Θανουλη στο κυκλωμα σου πρεπει να υπαρχει ενα μικρο λαθακι στην περιπτωση που ο χρηστης ανοιγοκλεισει τον ενισχυτη λιγακι γρηγορα οποταν και θα βρει τον c 1 φορτισμενο ... εκει πρεπει μαλλον να μπει κατι να τον ξεφορτιζει  πιο γρηγορα ....

----------


## maouna

Οταν κλεισει ο ενισχυτης (ενοειται οτι ταυτοχρονα κλεινει και η τροφοδοσια 12 βολτ του dc protection αλλιως η καθυστερηση για τα ηχεια δεν εχει νοημα) , ο C1 ξεφορτιζεται απο την D1- ρελε -LED-R6 νομιζω.


Η γείωση του κυκλωματος αυτου πρεπει να συνδεθει στο star ground του ενισχυτη??????

----------


## maouna

Σακη το ζόμπελ που να το βαλω?μετα το dc protection δηλαδη μετα το ρελε *ή* πριν το dc protection δηλαδη πριν το ρελε?

----------


## sakis

το προβλημα παρουσιαζεται συνηθως οταν καποιος ανοιγοκλεισει τον ενισχυτη πολυ γρηγορα ( φυσικα εκει μπορει να στειλει και την κεντρικη γεφυρα για τσαι μετα απο αυτο αλλα αυτη ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια ) 

στην πρωτη σου ερωτηση η πρακτικη σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ειναι να βαζουμε οσο το δυνατον μικροτερο ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη στο κυκλωμα που τροφοδοτει το 555 η αλλα κυκλωματα προστασιας και παραλληλα με αυτον μια 2Κ2 ενα βαττ 

ο λογος που γινεται αυτο ειναι μολις κλεισουμε τον ενισχυτη να μην υπαρχει αποθηκη ρευματος στο κυκλωμα των 12 βολτ αλλα και αν υπαρχει λιγο γρηγορα γρηγορα να το εκφορτισει η 2Κ2 ωστε να κλεισουν γρηγορα τα ρελαι οποταν αν υπαρχει ΖΖΖΖΝΤΟΥΠ  απο τον ενισχυτη να μην ακουστει στα μεγαφωνα 

στην επομενη σου ερωτηση εγω θα εβαζα ολο το ζομπελ κατευθειαν πανω στην μπορνα της εξοδου του καθε καναλιου Μην ξεχασεις οτι αν το κανεις αυτο θελει ξεχωριστη επιστροφη προς το star ground  του ενισχυτη 

Μετα  θα σου θυμισω ακομα μια φορα οτι οι ενισχυτες που εχουν ρελαι στην εξοδο θεωρητικα πρπει να εχουν διοδους  clamp   απο τις τροφοδοσιες προς την εξοδο γιατι να γινει καποιο λαθος και συνδεθει ο ρελες με τα ηχεια σε μεγαλη ενταση το επιρευματα που θα δημιουργηθουν  απο την συνδεση μπορει να σου στειλουν τα εξοδου  για βρουβες ....

Ολα καλα και χρησιμα αυτα που γραφω αλλα να ρωτησω κατι ???? συνεχιζεις να παιζεις με 2955-3055   ???? αν ναι να σου κανω δωρο 4 τρανσιτορ ρε παιδι μου να δεις το φως σου !!!! :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 

χαιρετω ....παω στο μπεμπη μου !!!

----------


## klik

> ... εκει πρεπει μαλλον να μπει κατι να τον ξεφορτιζει  πιο γρηγορα ....



ή μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιον επιτηρητή τασης σαν 
*MCP130T-460I-TT  power supervisor SOT-23*


Κάνεις ένα διαιρέτη τάσης απο την τροφοδοσία σου και μόλις πέσει κάτω απο το όριο, σε ειδοποιεί (εσένα, το ρελέ, τα τρανζίστορ ...)

----------


## maouna

Bεβαιως Σάκη...... 2Ν3055-ΜJ2955 !! Eιδού απο κάτω...   :Lol:   Mιας και ετοιμαζομαι να φτιαξω κατι σε SZIKLAI πιο βαρβατο θα ήθελα να μου χαρισεις 4 ζευγαρια 2SC5200-2SA1943!!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## sakis

βαρβατο και sziklai  ειναι δυο πραγματα που δεν πανε μαζι ...εκτος αν ειναι ενισχυτης για σαμπ

----------


## maouna

οχι πολλα βαττ ...καμια 100 αρα  στα 8 ωμ εκει κοντα.. με 2 ζευγαρια τρανζιστορ το καναλι. βαρβατο εννοω σε σχεση με τα 2Ν3055...

Ειδομεν στην πορεια......

----------


## sakis

χμμμ ναι γιατι οχι  τα sziklai  εκτος απο την μετρουμενη ισχυ που παιρνεις με παλμογραφο κλπ εχουν καλυτερα δυναμικα απο τα  EFP    αλλα και  και καποια μειον 

εγω παντως μια και εφτιαξες δυο καναλια απο αυτον θα εφτιχνα τον εναν με καλα τρανσιστορ και θα τσιμπαγα και τα ρευματα δλδ θα τον εβαζα γυρω στα 100-120 μα  εκει για μενα ειναι μια μεση τιμη απο την αποψη οτι ειναι σχετικα ψηλο αλλα χωρις να ζεματαω τον ενισχυτη και θα τα εβαζα για κοντριτσα το ενα με το αλλο οχι τοσο για τις μετρησεις αλλα περισσοτερο για να δω διαφορα στα αυτια μου 

Ξερεις φιλε Πανο οτι πολλα απο αυτα που εχουμε εναφερει στο μακροσκελεστατο ταξιδι στην ταξη ΑΒ που κανουμε παρεα ( ναι ναι ειμαι σε φιλοσοφικο mood  :Hammer: ) μπορει να μην ειναι ακουσιμα με γυμνο αυτι  

η αληθεια ειναι οτι προσωπικα εγω την εχω κανει την δοκιμη ...δλδ ακουγα το ιδιο σιντι στα ιδια ηχεια ολη μερα καθε μερα για μηνες και οταν αιστανθηκα σιγουρος αλλαξα τρανισιστορ  ακουσα παλι , αλλαξα ρευματα ακουσα παλι κλπ κλπ κλπ 

καθολου ευκολη δουλεια  πλην ομως τετοια πραγματα φροντιζω να κανω το χειμωνα που κατα κανονα ειμαι στο εργαστηριο οπου παραληλα με την δουλεια μου κανω και listening

----------


## maouna

στο κυκλωμα dc protection οταν υπαρξει dc ταση ο ρελες ανταποκρινεται μετα απο 1 sec περιπου....αυτο ειναι υπερβολικα αργο.

ο πυκνωτης c1 αργει να ξεφορτισει.

τι μπορουμε να κανουμε???

----------


## gf

> στο κυκλωμα dc protection οταν υπαρξει dc ταση ο ρελες ανταποκρινεται μετα απο 1 sec περιπου....αυτο ειναι υπερβολικα αργο.
> 
> ο πυκνωτης c1 αργει να ξεφορτισει.
> 
> τι μπορουμε να κανουμε???



Χρησιμοποιησε το pin 4 (reset).
Απο συνδεσε το απο το Vcc και βαλε την R3 αναμεσα και τους συλεκτες των T1 και Τ2 στο 4  αντι για το pin 2.
Νομιζω οτι θα δουλεψει. Ας το επιβεβαιωσει καποις γιατι ακομα δεν εχω πιει καφε!  :Blink:

----------


## gf

Μπα, μαλλον θελεις αλλο ενα τρανζιστορ στην εξοδο για να δουλεψει και ακυρωνεις το power on delay.
Δες και αλλα dc protection εδω.
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/protection_1.htm
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/protection_2_GR.htm

----------


## maouna

αυτο σκεφτικα και γω να το παω απευθειας τους συλλεκτες αλλα χανεται το power on dεlay ...επισης με τις υπαρχουσεσ τιμες το delay ειναι πολυ μεγαλο .πανω απο 20 sec .τον c1 τον εβαλα 10μF και εγινε 3 sec.

ισως αν παραλληλα στο c1 εμπενε καμια ζενερ 8 volt να τον ξεφορτιζει ακαριαια αλλα θα πρεπε και να διαρεεται απο καποια μιλιαμπερ κατα την κανονικη λειτουργια οποτε και αλλαζει το κυκξλωμα.....

 Αυτο http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/protection_2_GR.htm  το εχω ξαναφτιαξει.εχω και pcb μια χαρα επαιζε .μαλλον θα το ξαναφτιαξω.

----------


## maouna

Επανερχομαι στο θεμα του ενισχυτη μου με τα 2Ν3055-ΜJ2955.

σκεφτομαι να αντικαταστησω τα τρανζιστορ στο VAS  και τα driver που τωρα ειναι   

BD139-BD140        με τα      2SB649 -2SD669 .

επισης εχω και κατι 2SA1837  -  2SC4793 

επειδη ομως τα εξόδου δεν ειναι γρηγορα τρανζιστορ δεν ξερω αν αξιζει κ αν θα γινει καμια ταλαντωση ή αν θα ακουσω διαφορα στον ήχο..

Ακουω γνώμες...........

----------


## maouna

Eνα επιπλεον κυκλωμα για dc protection που ωρικα ειναι αυτο¨

http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/level5/mo...cpc/259949.xml

τι λετε?

----------


## moutoulos

Είναι της Velleman.

*1
2
3
*

----------


## maouna

Aξιζει?σκεφτομαι να το φτιαξω.

----------


## moutoulos

Τη να σου πω βρε Πάνο, δεν το έχω φτιάξει, αλλά γενικά η Velleman,
έχει "παράδοση" στα καλά κίτ.

----------


## Thanos10

> στο κυκλωμα dc protection οταν υπαρξει dc ταση ο ρελες ανταποκρινεται μετα απο 1 sec περιπου....αυτο ειναι υπερβολικα αργο.
> 
> ο πυκνωτης c1 αργει να ξεφορτισει.
> 
> τι μπορουμε να κανουμε???



 Μπορεις να βαλεις μικροτερο πυκνωτη και να ρυθμισεις το τριμμερ και κανεις την R3 680Ω.

----------


## maouna

Θάνο τον πυκνωτη τον εβαλα 10μF αλλα δεν εβγαλα ακρη.αργει να ανταποκριθει στη dc


Γρηγορη θα το φτιαξω γιατι σχεδον ολα τα εξαρτηματα και το PCB τα εχω και ειναι και για 2 καναλια 

Eυχαριστω. :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Βαλε μια μικροτερη αντισταση στην R3 και δοκιμασε.

----------


## maouna

το σχεδιο της velleman μαπα και αυτο.το εφτιαξα το δοκιμασα και αργει πολυ.με το που βαζω 1.5 βολτ dc για δοκιμη να δω τι λεει ,περναει κανα δευτερολεπτο μεχρι να αποκοψει τα ηχεια. μαλλον θα σχεδιασω κατι δικο μου αλλα πρωτα θα αχολιθω με του θανου μπας και κανουμε κατι μαυτο

----------


## KOKAR

για δες *αυτό.....* και *αυτό   
*

----------


## gf

> το σχεδιο της velleman μαπα και αυτο.το εφτιαξα το δοκιμασα και αργει πολυ.με το που βαζω 1.5 βολτ dc για δοκιμη να δω τι λεει ,περναει κανα δευτερολεπτο μεχρι να αποκοψει τα ηχεια. μαλλον θα σχεδιασω κατι δικο μου αλλα πρωτα θα αχολιθω με του θανου μπας και κανουμε κατι μαυτο



Εχε υποψη σου ομως οτι τα κυκλωματα προστασιας συνεχους, εχουν μπροστα ενα φιλτρο διελευσης χαμηλων με πολυ χαμηλη συχνοτητα αποκοπης, οποτε εκ'των πραγματων θα εχεις και μεγαλη σταθερα χρονου.

----------


## lynx

δεν ετυχε να παρακαλουθησω αυτο το τοπικ προτειτερα... 

Σακη διαβαζωντας εδω ορισμενα πραγματα που εχουν γραφτει ειδα οτι σου ειχαν θεσει παρομοιο ερωτημα με το δικο μου... σε εβαλα να τα επαναλαβεις ε?  :Cool: 


@maouna για ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο μηπως και σου κανει

http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folder...rot/dcprot.htm

----------


## staaronis3

Σάκη μη με βρίσεις αλλά αυτό το εντελώς θεωρητικό κύκλωμα

ίσως με κανα δυο αντιστάσεις ακόμα δε θα μπορούσε να κάνει για προστασία απο DC αν τον τελεστικό τον βάλουμε ισχύος;

----------


## sakis

ναι ναι με την ιδια λογικη ... αν προσθεσεις και μια ντοματα και λιγη φετα με ριγανη μπορει να γινει και χωριατικη σαλατα

----------


## gf

> ναι ναι με την ιδια λογικη ... αν προσθεσεις και μια ντοματα και λιγη φετα με ριγανη μπορει να γινει και χωριατικη σαλατα



Αυτο ειναι πιθανοτερο!  :Lol:

----------


## staaronis3

> ναι ναι με την ιδια λογικη ... αν προσθεσεις και μια ντοματα και λιγη φετα με ριγανη μπορει να γινει και χωριατικη σαλατα



Το ξερα :P

ΟΦΦΤΟΠΙΚ:Έπρεπε να το βάλεις στα 50V, τα 30 τι να του κάνουν;

----------


## navar

offtopic !!!!

ποιός μίλησε για φαγητό ??? πού είναι το φαγητό ??? φέρτε το άντε !!! τί κάθεστε ???

(θέλει ο αφράτος να κρυφτεί και η χαρά δεν τον αφήνει !!!)

----------


## mitsnas

Ti έγινε ρε παιδιά το project με τις μετρήσεις που λέγατε?

----------


## sakis

οπως βλεπεις αγαπητε ... σε καποια θεματα το ενδιαφερον ειναι χαμηλο ...μια και απο την χωριατικη σαλατα και μετα  δεν υπαρχουν αλλες ενδιαφερουσες απαντησεις ...

Απο την αλλη ειμαστε και τρομαγμενοι μια και πλεον στο φορουμ υπαρχει ο Φιλλιπος οποτε οτι και να πουμε θα εχει αξια μονο ως σημειολογεια .... δλδ καποιος θα σταθει σε καποιο σημειο μιας φρασης για να γινει πολεμος και να γινει το ποστ ανω κατω ωστε κανεις να μην καταλαβει τιποτα ....

προσωπικα εγω δεν βλεπω τον λογο συνεχειας σε κανενα απο τα θεματα μου ..... 

συγνωμη αν σε απογοητευσα

----------


## navar

τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου θέματα γλίτωσα τον σκοτωμό , μάλλον ο Κυριάκος πήγε διακοπές !
Σάκι πάντως υπάρχουν και άλλα μέλη που να ενδιαφέρονται , μήν απογοητεύεσαι απο ένα συγκεκριμένο !
τωρα περι σαλάτας , εντάξει και λίγο humor δεν ειναι τόσο κακό οταν δεν υπάρχει κακόβουλη πρόθεση.
πάντως θα ήταν καλό μάθημα να δούμε τι διαφορές μπορούν να προκύψουν απο την αλλαγή μόνο των υλικών και αν η ποιότητα βελτιώνεται τόσο που να αξίζει το παραπάνω κόστος ! θα ήταν ενας καλός μπούσουλας για παιρετέρω ηχητικές κατασκευές !
επίσης ενα thread που φτάνει τα 200 ποστ δεν το λες χαμηλού ενδιαφέροντος !
αν έχεις διάθεση κάποια στιγμή να το συνεχίσεις  ! σίγουρα υπάρχουν ενδιαφερόμενοι !

----------


## button

καλησπερα ...  σκεφτομουν να αγορασο ετοιμα ηχεια αλλα τα καλα ειναι ακριβα και αυτα που θα ηθελα δεν ηπαρχουν  ..

σκεφτομαι ισως να σπασω το 5.1 creative  και να κανω ξεχωριστο σηστημα αλλα τπτ δεν μπωρο να κανω 

Για να μην κανω θεμα με το ιδιο θεμα με τοσα θεματα που ηπαρχουν και εφοσον ειναι μεγαλο ...

και λεω  με τα ηπαρχουν διαθεσιμα ηχεια και σηστηματα  να φτιαξω κατι για το δωματιο κατι δικο μου και με χαμηλο κοστος 
να εχει woffer αλλα να μπωρο να το ριθμιζω γιατι αρκετες ωρες ενοχλει την μανα μου 

χμμμ .... σκεφτομαι πολλα αλλα τπτ στα σχαρια

----------


## sakisr

Θελησα μετα απο τρια χρονια να ''ξυπνησω'' αυτο το θεμα γιατι μου εμαθε πολλα και μου κεντρισε το ενδιαφερον.
Θα ηθελα να κατασκευασω αυτη τη βελτιωμενη εκδοση-εκδοχη του αγαπητου Σακη αλλα δε βρηκα το επισημο τυπωμενο παρα μονο μια λιστα με υλικα και ενα δοκιμαστικο τυπωμενο αλλα χωρις τιμες υλκων.
Θα παρακαλουσα το Σακη αν υπαρχει ακομα το τυπωμενο και η λιστα με τα τελικα υλικα, αν θελει και μπορει να την ανεβασει γιατι νομιζω οτι θα ηταν μια πολυ καλη κατασκευη μετα απο τοσο ψαξιμοο που εκανε σε συνεργασια με τους υπολοιπους φιλους του φορουμ.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## sakis

στις δοκιμες το σχεδιο που εφιαξα δεν ηταν κατι παραπανω απο οτι καποιος αλλος ενισχυτης απο αυτους που υπαρχουν ηδη στο εμποριο , σε συνδυασμο με την απουσια ενδιαφεροντος πανω σε αυτο αλλα και σε καποιο αλλο κυκλωμα  θα ελεγα οτι το εχω εγκαταλειψει . 

Συλλογικη προσπαθεια τελικα δεν εγινε ...κριμα διοτι εδειξε να ξεκιναει ωραια ...

----------


## sakis

Εστω και μετα απο τοσον καιρο τελικα το προτζεκτ βρηκε τον δρομο του τελειωσε και ειναι πλεον ετοιμη κατασκευη . Επρεπε να αποκτησω ενα μαθητευομενο  στον οποιον ενεπνευσα την ιδεα  και ανελαβε αυτος να το τελειωσει  για μενα    οπου φυσικα θα τον κρατησει για προσωπικη του χρηση . 

Η πρωτη εικονα ειναι τουλαχιστον εντυπωσιακη ενω συνεχιζει να μην εχει απολυτως καμμια προστασια  οι μετρησεις και οι φωτογραφιες θα ανεβουν τις επομενες ωρες και δεν βλεπω τον λογο να μην δωσω και πληρη λιστα υλικου μαζι με σχεδια για τις πλακετες αν καποιος θελει να τον κανει . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

p270 (01-10-13), 

spiroscfu (01-10-13)

----------


## maouna

αναμενω εικονεσ και σχηματικο!!!!!!!!! 2 ζευγαρια 5200-1943 μου περσευουν οποτε γιατι οχι? εγω ασχολουμε με τον αλλο με τη μονη τροφοδοσια...

----------


## sakis

αργησαμε χτες το βραδυ .... 52 βαττακια με 37 +37 τροφοδοσια , ενα bandwidth τυπου 100ΚΗΖ , εκτος απο πολυ καλη σταθεροτητα σε οτι αφορα την στατικη κατασταση οφφσετ ρευμα ηρεμιας κλπ οι πρωτες ακορασεις εδειξαν ενα μηχανημα με τσαγανο και νευρο  μετρημενο απολυτα ησυχο  και τονικα ισσοροπημενο ... Αναμενουμε να γινουν καποιες αλλαγες στο gain  και καποια μικρα αλλα ψιλολογια  και οταν ειναι απολυτα ετοιμο και  debugged  θα ανεβουν σχηματικα πλακετες και λιστα υλικου σε περιπτωση που καποιος θελει να ασχοληθει

Καλημερα σε ολους

----------

Ακρίτας (02-10-13)

----------


## ultra

Αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα ακροασης του παραπανω ενισχυτη στην Αθηνα, θα προτεινα συνακροαση με ενα δικο μου πρωτοτυπο.

----------

